# Ich bin fremdgegangen ;)



## Catsoft (9. Dezember 2006)

Hier mal zwei Bilder von meinem neuen Rad. Ist zwar kein RM gehört aber irgendwie zur Familie....









mehr bei meinen Fotos


----------



## Rocklandbiker (9. Dezember 2006)

OHNE WORTE.......... 

Kritik: schwarze Kettenblätter wären nach meinem Geschmack schöner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemson (9. Dezember 2006)

sehr sehr fein


----------



## Catsoft (9. Dezember 2006)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> OHNE WORTE..........
> 
> Kritik: schwarze Kettenblätter wären nach meinem Geschmack schöner



Warten wir mal auf Christkind


----------



## iNSANE! (9. Dezember 2006)

Geiles Rad! Gratuliere.
Bin schon gespannt wann der erste fragt was DeKerf mit Rocky zu tun hat


----------



## aka (9. Dezember 2006)

Wahnsinnig schönes Rad, das schönste seit langem.
... ich hätte keine weissen Zughüllen montiert.


----------



## bestmove (9. Dezember 2006)

> Bin schon gespannt wann der erste fragt was DeKerf mit Rocky zu tun hat



Was hat DeKerf mit Rocky zu tun? Erster!


----------



## Flow.Zero (9. Dezember 2006)

Sehr schickes Rad!
Naja, aber wenigsten is Race Face dran


----------



## b12k3 (10. Dezember 2006)

Ein Traum, ich kenn Leute die für so einen Hinterbau morden würden 

Existiert die Firma in 2007 jetzt eigentlich noch?


----------



## Flow.Zero (10. Dezember 2006)

bestmove schrieb:


> Was hat DeKerf mit Rocky zu tun? Erster!



Schweiser


----------



## iNSANE! (10. Dezember 2006)

Chris De Kerf war einer der Firmengründer und ersten Schweisser bei Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (10. Dezember 2006)

b12k3 schrieb:


> Ein Traum, ich kenn Leute die für so einen Hinterbau morden würden
> 
> Existiert die Firma in 2007 jetzt eigentlich noch?




Macht zum 31.Januar 07 zu  Noch kannst du über Jamie bei w3.dekerfcycles.co.uk bestellen.

Die Züge sind in Stahlflexoptik, werden aber gegen güldene Nokons getauscht!


----------



## b12k3 (10. Dezember 2006)

Hi,
leider (?!) ist mein Blizzard noch nicht komplett, ist nur blöd weil n DeKerf stand ja auch aufm Wunschzettel. Das wird dann wohl nurnoch gebraucht was. Ich hatte es nicht so verfolgt, kannst du mir sagen warum genau die jetzt aufhören?

Da ich Gold nich mehr sehen kann, finde silber oder schwarze Nokons würden besser passen. Wie auch immer, sehr gelungen!
Gruß

Till


----------



## Catsoft (11. Dezember 2006)

Außer ´ner Ankündigung hab ich keine Infos. Allerdings ist er gerade vor ein paar Wochen Vater einer Tochter geworden.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (11. Dezember 2006)

After 17 years of building some of the finest handmade bicycles in the world, Dekerf Cycle Innovations will be closing its doors in January of 2007. The company has hand-made well over 5000 bicycle frames during its history and distributed them into 13 different countries worldwide. The company has produced immaculately crafted frames in steel, titanium, and aluminum and for virtually every type of use. Over the years Dekerf bicycle frames have received more than 50 glowing editorial reviews from almost every major bicycle magazine worldwide. Mike Ferrentino once described the Dekerf frame he had just tested as âthe best handling bike in the worldâ. Most recently a Dekerf single speed was featured in the June 2006 issue of the Robb Report Collection â Grand Machines. The frames have been raced by countless athletes including Andreas Hestler as Dekerf provided one of his first team sponsorships. The legendary pierced; interlocking wishbone design has become a trademark of all Dekerf frames. And as those who attended will surely attest, Dekerf threw some of biggest and most memorable parties in the bike industry! It marks the end of a very special bicycle company that produced a very special product.

Although the company continues to flourish, Chris Dekerf, the founder and sole owner of the company wishes to close this chapter gracefully and seek other opportunities within the bicycle industry. *âAfter 17 years the time has come for me to try something new. Building Dekerf bicycle frames has been hugely rewarding in so many ways and the decision to wrap up this business has certainly not been easy. But the time has come for me to learn some new things and perhaps try working for, or with, other people. At this time I have no specific plans of what I will be doing next, and am excited about what opportunities may present themselves. I wish to thank all our customers for their support over the years. I wish to thank the many key people that worked with me here at Dekerf, as well as the extremely supportive bicycle media, and suppliers. And of course I would like to thank my family and good friends for all their support as well.â*

There will still be approximately 50 Dekerf frames built over the next few months before the expected closing date of January 31, 2007. Anyone interested in purchasing one of these truly special frames within the UK & Europe can contact us at Dekerf Cycles UK as normal.

Although it is with great regret that I have had to bring this news to you, I would personally like to thank Chris Dekerf for his massive level of support that is unsurpassed in this industry. Chris has become a friend as well as an inspiration to me and I would like to wish him and his family all the luck in the world in whatever he chooses to do next. I will of course continue to support Chris right up to the very end and beyond. Dekerf Cycles UK will continue to trade alongside Dekerf Cycle Innovations until we are instructed by Chris that he is no longer accepting orders. Beyond that time we will continue to run this site as homage to the finest frames in the industry

Jamie Whitfield - Dekerf Cycles UK


----------



## Catsoft (11. Dezember 2006)

Wobei die 5000 Rahmen sich wohl auf die Gesamtproduktion bezieht. Davon dürfte ein Teil als Rocky die Wälder und Straßen unsicher machen.  Die Rahmennummer bei Dekerf ist fortlaufend und meiner hat 25xx.

Geschichte gibts hier


----------



## b12k3 (11. Dezember 2006)

Danke euch beiden für die Infos. Familie is ja auch was, mal schauen bei welchen News sein Name die nächsten male so auftaucht.
Gruß

Till

P.S. welche Rahmengröße ist n das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (12. Dezember 2006)

18,5". Ist wohl ähnlich wie bei RM zu wählen, allerdings ist das Oberrohr wohl 1 cm länger.


----------



## Matze. (31. Dezember 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Hier mal zwei Bilder von meinem neuen Rad. Ist zwar kein RM gehört aber irgendwie zur Familie....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Der schaut ja wirklich oberlecker aus  , was kostet so ein Rähmchen neu? Oder redet man darüber nicht


----------



## Catsoft (31. Dezember 2006)

Preise stehen auf der Page..


----------



## Catsoft (1. Januar 2007)

Hier mein Beitrag zum Thema RF 





Das Chris(t)kind hat neue Laufräder gebracht und damit eine neues Farbkonzept:


----------



## Xexano (1. Januar 2007)

Hope Naben mit Nokon-Schaltzüge? Nice! 

Wieviel hast du für die Nokon-Schaltzüge bezahlt?


----------



## Catsoft (1. Januar 2007)

Xexano schrieb:


> Hope Naben mit Nokon-Schaltzüge? Nice!



Und Tune Spannern


Xexano schrieb:


> Wieviel hast du für die Nokon-Schaltzüge bezahlt?




Das sind die eloxierten, kosten ca. 60,-- bei Nokon direkt.


Billig war das ganze Projekt nicht, aber DAS musste sein


----------



## b12k3 (1. Januar 2007)

Und es geht doch noch besser. Die Felgen in schwarz werten den LRS um einiges auf, die goldenen speichennippel und naben mal weg gelassen ;D

Wie fährt sich den so nen Time Pedal? Haben die das SPD System?
Gruß

Till


----------



## Rocklandbiker (2. Januar 2007)

@catsoft
wie groß bist Du und welche Rahmengrösse ist Dein DEKERF ?
Gruß RK


----------



## Catsoft (2. Januar 2007)

Ich bin so 176, hab aber einen eher langen Oberkörper und kurze Beine.

Das DK ist 18,5" und das Oberrohr ist ca. 1 cm länger als bei meinem 04er RM Vertex, daher auch der Wechsel der Stütze. Für ein wenig Aufpreis gibts auch Custom


----------



## Rocklandbiker (2. Januar 2007)

@ catsoft

Danke für die Info,
ich bräucht dann ein 19,5 er, bei Größe 165cm denk ich ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (2. Januar 2007)

Du meinst 16,5? Dann würde ich den UK ltd. nehmen. Kommt *viel* günstiger.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (2. Januar 2007)

Sorry hab mich total in meiner Größe verschrieben. Ich bin 186 !!!


----------



## Matze. (3. Januar 2007)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> Sorry hab mich total in meiner Größe verschrieben. Ich bin 186 !!!



Da hast Du ein ähnliche Problem wie ich, ich bin 188 und finde daß die Stahlrahmen für unsere Körpergröße einfach zu mickrig aussehen, hinzu kommt der Gewichtsnachteil, der mit der Rahmengröße stark steigt.
Den Blizzard Fanatiker Thread verfolge immer ganz genau, vor allem das Teil von Nihil Baxter ist echt klasse, aber sobald die Rahmen größer werden ist´s aus mit der Herrlichkeit(für meinen Geschmack)


----------



## iNSANE! (12. Januar 2007)

Für alle Fremdgänger dieser Fred...falls das Darkangel noch einer nicht kennt:


----------



## Catsoft (12. Januar 2007)

Schöner Hintergrund


----------



## Xexano (13. Januar 2007)

Eine Bekannte von mir (ja, weiblich) fährt auch ein 24Seven... 

Und der Lambo dort hinten, der zum Verkauf steht (siehe Zettel) ... wieviel kostet der?


----------



## Matze. (18. Januar 2007)

> Und der Lambo dort hinten, der zum Verkauf steht (siehe Zettel) ... wieviel kostet der?




Den würd´ich nie nehmen, über 500PS, aber nicht mal eine Anhängerkupplung


----------



## Der Toni (18. Januar 2007)

Matze. schrieb:


> Den würd´ich nie nehmen, über 500PS, aber nicht mal eine Anhängerkupplung



... und Fahrradträger draufmachen wird auch schwierig.


----------



## Xexano (18. Januar 2007)

In den Beifahrersitz reinstellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (28. Januar 2007)

zurück zum Thema, andere Mütter haben auch schöne..........

*custom handcrafted bicycles made in* 

*C A N A D A* *www.truenorthcycles.com*













*Where are your bicycles made?*





Each frame is designed, welded and finished by Hugh Black right in Kitchener, Ontario, Canada. Each frame is painted locally by Stefan, and each bike is assembled right at True North Cycles.


----------



## Flow.Zero (28. Januar 2007)

Schick!
Die Lackierung vom blauen bike erinnert mich an die Rocky Flammenlackierung.


----------



## Catsoft (28. Januar 2007)

Wunderschöne Bikes  Hätte ich nicht schon ein DK....  Würde zum Element SE von meinem Schatz passen... 

EDIT: Wo steht der CD$ gerade


----------



## lowisbmx (28. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin auch gerade dabei fremd zu gehen. Inspiriert von dem Winterzeit Balstelzeit Thread bin ich gezwungen mir einen Freerider aufzubauen.


----------



## Xexano (28. Januar 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Wunderschöne Bikes  Hätte ich nicht schon ein DK....  Würde zum Element SE von meinem Schatz passen...
> 
> EDIT: Wo steht der CD$ gerade



1.00 EUR=1.52304 CAD


----------



## Catsoft (31. Januar 2007)

DeKerf macht weiter... Schlecht für den Geldbeutel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flow.Zero (31. Januar 2007)

Wenn ich mir deine Garage so anschaue, dann sollte das für dich doch kein Problem sein


----------



## Catsoft (31. Januar 2007)

Mein Fuhrpark ist *genau *das Problem das mein Geldbeutel hat...


----------



## b12k3 (2. Februar 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> DeKerf macht weiter... Schlecht für den Geldbeutel




Was für großartige Neuigkeiten, hab ich das richtig gelesen, wegen der Flut von Anfragen/Nachfragen?!
Gruß

Till


----------



## Catsoft (2. Februar 2007)

b12k3 schrieb:


> Was für großartige Neuigkeiten, hab ich das richtig gelesen, wegen der Flut von Anfragen/Nachfragen?!
> Gruß
> 
> Till



Jamie hat ihn wohl breitgequatscht


----------



## Xexano (3. Februar 2007)

Na cool, neue Marketing-Strategie:

"Wir müssen leider verkünden, dass wir schließen"
4 Wochen später: "Upppss... jetzt ist die Anfrage gestiegen... wir machen weiter...."


----------



## Rocklandbiker (3. Februar 2007)

Xexano schrieb:


> Na cool, neue Marketing-Strategie:
> 
> "Wir müssen leider verkünden, dass wir schließen"
> 4 Wochen später: "Upppss... jetzt ist die Anfrage gestiegen... wir machen weiter...."



Ja, richtig so wirds schon sein. Und die Aussage bzgl. der großen Nachfrage selbst nehme ich auch noch mit in den Bereich Strategie. So festige und erhöhe damit meinen Marktwert. Trotzdem, das kannst Du nur mit nem guten Namen machen.


----------



## bestmove (20. April 2007)

gerade frisch vom pulvern gekommen, werd mir noch ein feines HT aufbauen.
Bitte nicht erschrecken ... es ist ein Cannondale  aber durchaus inspiriert vom Flow Zero


----------



## Flow.Zero (20. April 2007)

Woher weißt du wie ich aussehe?


----------



## Matze. (16. Mai 2007)

bestmove schrieb:


> gerade frisch vom pulvern gekommen, werd mir noch ein feines HT aufbauen.
> Bitte nicht erschrecken ... es ist ein Cannondale  aber durchaus inspiriert vom Flow Zero







Immer wieder eine Augenweide, die smooth welded CD Rahmen


----------



## iNSANE! (8. Juni 2007)

So, was neues von mir.
Mein Santa Nomad - 15Kg glatt mit Pedale. Umgebaut werden noch XT gegen X.9 - das Shimano geklapper ist ja ein Witz...Evtl. mal eine Thomsons Sattelstütze sowie eine rote Sattelstützenklemmung. Eine Lyrik ist auch angedacht, da die PIKE dem Hinterbau nicht ganz das Wasser reichen kann - aber für den derzeitigen Einsatzbereich ist die PIKE schon i.O. - Vorteil Lyrik: nicht sehr viel schwerer (PIKE 1.4kg) - alternativ auch 55 oder 36 TALAS.

Wie gesagt: bisher taugt die PIKE aber durchaus. Und, ja, die Aufkleber MÜSSEN da hin 

Gründe fürs Nomad war die robuste Bauweise, die organische Erscheinung selbst bei größeren Rahmen, die voll versenkbare Sattelstütze, VPP, der Dämpfer der nicht im Dreck liegt.
Zudem finde ich das Gewicht sehr gut.

Die Kabelführung habe ich mal mit Spiralschlauch ausprobiert - mal sehen ob das so bleibt - nicht so einfach bei dem Bock.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (8. Juni 2007)

Also ich find den Bock ganz schick, der Rahmen sind wirklich schick aus ... Sicherlich aber nicht das günstigste. Musst ja einen mega geilen Fuhrpark haben, beineide Dich dafür!!!


----------



## Dome_2001 (8. Juni 2007)

Also ich find den Bock ganz schick, der Rahmen sind wirklich schick aus ... Sicherlich aber nicht das günstigste. Musst ja einen mega geilen Fuhrpark haben, beineide Dich dafür!!!


----------



## soederbohm (8. Juni 2007)

Felix: 10 Points!

Sauber, sehr schicker Hobel. Hoffe, wir kommen demnächst mal zu ner gemeinsamen Ausfahrt.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Soulbrother (10. Juni 2007)

iNSANE! dein Nomad ist wirklich sehr,sehr schön!

*...und Fremdgehen gehört doch zum GUTEN TON!*



​


----------



## iNSANE! (10. Juni 2007)

Danke Soulbrother, Du bist dafür einfach nur ein Sack   Wahnsinns DEMO, echt. Das Cannondale, äh, Marin, is aber auch schick!
Na gut, über den Rest Deiner Flotte (inklusive Auto) muss man ja gar nicht reden
Hoffe man sieht sich mal in Mais oder O Gau!


----------



## Soulbrother (10. Juni 2007)

Herzlichen Dank,das Demo habe ich ja nur weil RM mir bisher in diesem Bereich keine Alternative geboten hat,leider,aber ich lasse mich jetzt mal überraschen von dem was da kommt ... und das Marin hat unter anderem etwas mit Sentimentalität zu tun!

Bzgl. Parkbesuch werde ich mich demnächst mal per PN melden,da ihr Weißwurstäquatorianer  euch ja zu schade seit,mal zu uns hoch zu kommen.Ich bin in der 2.Julihälfte unten bei euch


----------



## MTsports (21. Juli 2007)

Habe Euch hier auch mal ein Bild vom Bike eines Kunden von mir !





es ist einfach zu schön um es Euch vor zu enthalten !

Weitere Bilder in meiner Galerie.


----------



## Catsoft (23. Juli 2007)

Hach, ein DK ist doch immer wieder schon


----------



## iNSANE! (24. Juli 2007)

Mein Darkangel nach remake


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soederbohm (5. November 2007)

Jetzt muss ich mich hier doch auch mal zu Wort melden:

Hab meinem alten Marathonbike nen neuen Anstrich verpassen lassen. In Anlehnung ans Crossfire:





Nichtsdestotrotz wird der Rahmen im kommenden Jahr wohl ausgetauscht. Er ist einfach zu weich.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Sw!tch (5. November 2007)

bike gefällt mir null 
aber die lackierung ist ja mal top geworden! seblst gemacht? sind die maple leafs aufklebe oder auch lackiert?


----------



## soederbohm (5. November 2007)

Hab ich über meinen Händler machen lassen. Die Maple Leafs (und auch der silberne Streifen) sind Aufkleber unter Klarpulver.

Gruß
M


----------



## bestmove (5. November 2007)

An einem nicht Rocky, solch Rocky verdächtige Lackierung find ich schon sehr grenzwertig ... aber dennoch, sieht gar nicht schlecht aus!


----------



## iNSANE! (5. November 2007)

Der Roseversand macht doch schon EWIG so Ahorn-Lackierungen. 
DEN hier hab ich in O-Gau gesehen http://www.bikecolours.de/1000/RAL6003-RAL1015%A9bikecolours1000.jpg  Ist auch Santa VP Free - was WIRKLICH ein Sakrileg ist...
Also, was solls...


----------



## soederbohm (5. November 2007)

Da hat der Felix recht. Ich hatte vorher auch schon Ahornblätter drauf (ziemlich exakt dieselben). Nur sind sie eben jetzt in einer anderen Farbe 

Gruß
M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (5. November 2007)




----------



## Soulbrother (5. November 2007)

Ich tät mich schämen mit einem Speci fremdzugehen...ne,ne


----------



## Flow.Zero (5. November 2007)

Ach was, das P2 ist doch geil 
Außerdem ist Rocky auch nicht mehr das, was es mal war.


----------



## iNSANE! (5. November 2007)

Word! 

Aber ich glaube unser Ex-Speci Fahrer meint das nicht so


----------



## Soulbrother (5. November 2007)

Ach was... ganz im Gegenteil,Speci ist nach wie vor absolut legitim zum Fremdgehen...keine Frage


----------



## Flow.Zero (5. November 2007)

Haha, hab die Ironie nicht erkannt


----------



## Sw!tch (5. November 2007)

Nene, also irgendwas habt ihr da unter den falschen Hut bekommen! bei diesem rahmen handelt es sich um einen 2009er Prototypen in der SpecialEdition "specialized P2"!






naja, wie ihr schon sagt ich sehs nicht ein ,bzw hab eh nicht die nÃ¶tigen Mittel dazu, 700 â¬ fÃ¼r ein Taiwanhardtail zu blechen nur weil RockyMountain draufsteht! hÃ¤tt schon gern ein Flow... aber das speci fÃ¤hrt sich eh besser 
... vorallem wars bisher traumhaft gÃ¼nstig, zwar gebraucht, aber man kann ja nicht alles haben 

danke fÃ¼r die comments!


----------



## s.d (6. November 2007)

Wenn der Thread schon wiederbelebt wird dann poste ich hier auch mal mein bottlerocket falls es jemand noch nicht gesehen hat ist noch nicht ganz fertig fährt sich aber schon ganz gut.


----------



## Flow.Zero (6. November 2007)

Oh wie Pornös


----------



## Mr.Freeride (6. November 2007)

also ich liebe diese schöne alte Marzocchi......
pass auf das ich sie dir nicht klaue


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlayMe (15. November 2007)

Das ist meine heimliche Geliebte:


----------



## Soulbrother (10. Dezember 2007)

Das Thema Flatline hat sich,zumindest für die kommende Saison,erst mal erledigt...lieber nochmal Fremdgehen


----------



## iNSANE! (10. Dezember 2007)

Wow! Wie geil! Und schön zu wisse dass Du's standesgemäß aufbauen wirst
Aber warum verkaufst Du Deine Schuhe? Muss es jetzt doch der SamHill sein? 
Unumwunden: Um den Rahmen, und später das Bike beneide ich Dich! FETT!


----------



## Soulbrother (10. Dezember 2007)

Die Schuhe sind jeweils doppelt geliefert worden,wahrscheinlich müssen die Fürther Kosten einsparen und lassen sich jetzt die Putzfrauen um den Versand kümmern  

Paar Teile sind noch unterwegs und ein paar muß ich noch aussuchen/bestellen.Zum Beginn des neuen Jahres wird es dann wohl rollen.

Klappt das bei deinem Neuen Rahmen noch vor Weihnachten...auf das Teil bin ich auch schon seeeehr gespannt!


----------



## Sw!tch (11. Dezember 2007)

Oh nein... Oh nein.. der Traumdownhiller überhaupt. Ich beneide dich so dermaßen! Was machst du eigentlich beruflich? Außer geile Bikes aufbauen mein ich natürlich?


----------



## bestmove (11. Dezember 2007)

Gefällt mir sehr gut der Rahmen, Soulbrother  richtig krass. Was wiegt der Frame ... mit den Deemax wird das garantiert ein Augenschmaus!


----------



## iNSANE! (11. Dezember 2007)

@ Bestmove - Gewicht steht bei den Fotos seiner Gallery.
@ Sw!tch - Die Frage hab ich mir auch schon gestellt - Axel ist Teil einer int. agierenden Menschenhändler Kette - glaube mehr darf ich nicht verraten.
@ Axel - Nee, das wird nix mehr. Kommt wohl nicht mal mehr vor meiner "Auszeit"


----------



## Sw!tch (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich wusste, dass es irgendwas in der Richtung sein muss!

@Bestmove: Also in Rahmengr.M (inkl. Fox DHX 5 mit 400er Feder, E.13-Reducer Caps, Sattelklemme u. Steckachse) 5.2Kg


----------



## Soulbrother (11. Dezember 2007)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> @ Sw!tch - Die Frage hab ich mir auch schon gestellt - Axel ist Teil einer int. agierenden Menschenhändler Kette - glaube mehr darf ich nicht verraten.



Oide Ratschn...man kann dir aber auch nichts unter 4 Augen sagen  


> @ Axel - Nee, das wird nix mehr. Kommt wohl nicht mal mehr vor meiner "Auszeit"



Hm,das ist allerdings blöd   

*Hab noch ein paar Details für euch:*

















Das an allen Schrauben und Bolzen die jeweiligen Anzugsmomente stehen,find ich mal total geil,so muß das sein...prima Sache,wenn sich so langsam die Alsheimer einschleicht




Am aller meisten, gefällt mir aber die Titanachse  


​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. Dezember 2007)

@ Soulbrother
klingt ja fast so wie der Beruf/Firma meines alten Nachbars. Wenn du den Namen Hundeshagen schon mal gehört hast wäre das ja der Hammer.

aber ein sehr schöner Rahmen......jetzt habe ich mich schon sooo auf das Flatline beim nächsten Rocky Treffen gefreut. Aber das Gerät wird wohl auch definitiv gut angehen


----------



## Soulbrother (11. Dezember 2007)

Dafür habe ich doch ein Switch 
Aber der Niklas wird dann wohl ein Flaty haben...obwohl,es könnte sein,daß er seins bis dahin noch nicht bekommen hat.


----------



## iNSANE! (12. Dezember 2007)

Glaubst Du dir reicht die 400er Feder? Oder kommt da noch was härteres rein - evtl. sogar aus Titan...entsprechend der schönen Achse


----------



## JoeDesperado (12. Dezember 2007)

für diesen thread hab ich auch ein bild:





ein vertex würde natürlich besser dazupassen


----------



## iNSANE! (12. Dezember 2007)

...und trotzdem rennst Du damit bei mir offene Türen ein - SIMPLON ist geil, gar keine Frage - v.a. STOMP, Gravity und v.a. RAZORBLADE


----------



## Soulbrother (12. Dezember 2007)

Die 400er sollte wohl ausreichend sein.Ich habe am Wochenende auf einem Sunday mit einer 300er gesessen welche noch nicht mal vorgespannt war und da war minimal mehr als die Hälfte vom Hub weg...müsste dann wohl passen.

Titan oder vielleicht sogar Air ist aber definitiv im Bereich des Möglichen  

Das Simplon ist ein Knaller,gefällt mir ebenfalls verdammt gut ...viel schöner als die aktuellen Vertex´s mit den vergewaltigten Unterrohren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (12. Dezember 2007)

Air? Das finde ich sair interessant - darüber hab ich mir nämlich auch schon mal gedanken gemacht! Fein fein...

SIMPLON kauft v.a. nicht nur Standard CF Rahmen ein, sondern haben eine 5 köpfige Entwicklungsabteilung die sich ausschließlich mit Carbon befasst. Für so ein kleine Firma beachtlich, besonders wenn man bedenkt dass eine sehr große Firma ihre jetzt in Taiwan gebratenen Rahmen mit weniger Manpower erstellt...allerdings ist das Ergebnis dann auch oft fragwürdig - aber ich schweife ab...
Bei Simplon jedenfalls spricht das Ergebnis mit dem 950g leichten Razorblade MTB Rahmen und dem derzeit steifsten & leichtesten Roadbike PAVO für sich...Die würde ich immer einem Vertex Carbon (Okay, Lachnummer) oder den SOLOs vorziehen.


----------



## numinisflo (13. Dezember 2007)

Axel, von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem Fremdgang! Sehr geile Wahl, eines meiner absoluten Traumbikes und dann diese Farbe - wunderbar. Für mich persönlich und auf die haptischen/optischen Eigenschaften bezogen die deutlich bessere Wahl als das Flatline!

Mein momentaner Liebling ist das 08er Devinci Wilson 4 - falls ich wider erwarten doch noch zu finanziellem Ruhm gelangen sollte wird das meine Affäre neben den Rockies werden.


----------



## Soulbrother (14. Dezember 2007)

Ei danke schön!
Ich drück dir für´s Devinci schon mal feste die Daumen


----------



## Soulbrother (4. Januar 2008)

*Hab jetzt (endlich!!!) fast alle Teile da:*





*1.Zwischenstand*


----------



## iNSANE! (4. Januar 2008)

Oh man...leck mich fett. Das wird ein Traumteil.

Für alle die gerne mal anderweitig fremdgehen wollen - hab heute diesen Link geschickt bekommen.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/corsairbikes/ - schöne Grüße, Tom!


Gruß!


----------



## blaubaer (5. Januar 2008)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Für alle die gerne mal anderweitig fremdgehen wollen - hab heute diesen Link geschickt bekommen.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/corsairbikes/ - schöne Grüße, Tom!
> 
> ...



heftig  

wenn ich aber nicht jene infos gefunden hätte, würd ich immer noch auf dem schlauch stehen, was die umlenkung/Federung angeht


----------



## Soulbrother (5. Januar 2008)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Oh man...leck mich fett. Das wird ein Traumteil.



 Thx!
Macht auch mal wieder richtig Spass was anderes aufzubauen.
Aber den Spass hast du ja ebenfalls noch vor dir  

*Gestern war der Antrieb an der Reihe*





*Und NEIN...kein X.O!*





> Für alle die gerne mal anderweitig fremdgehen wollen - hab heute diesen Link geschickt bekommen.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/corsairbikes/ - schöne Grüße, Tom!
> 
> ...



 Wo ist das Crown abgeblieben?


----------



## iNSANE! (5. Januar 2008)

Wie, kein X.0? Also die hässliche Büchse lässt Du ja wohl hoffentlich nicht dran   Na ich vertrau Dir mal...die neuen XT/XTR Shadow klappern ja jetzt auch nicht mehr. 

Crown? Pablo holt dieser Tage den ersten Proto ab und wird den dann in Santiago de Chile ausführlich testen - denke das wird schon noch dauern bis das Ding die Trails trifft.

Wenn es dann so weit ist, ist das SUNDAY vll auch schon niedergef... - und verlangt Ersatz oder zumindest Beistand


----------



## Soulbrother (5. Januar 2008)

Na da kannst du aber einen drauf lassen,daß diese Schönheit da dranbleibt!

...kommt in absolut farblichem Einklang mit Wippe und Schaltauge daher,wiegt gerade mal 8g mehr als ein x.o short cage,ist dabei aber wesentlich robuster als ein x.o...was sich gerade bei der shuttelei sehr positiv auswirkt... und da es die Schwinge nicht berührt,klappert auch nix 

Auf das Crown bin ich echt mal sehr gespannt.


----------



## iNSANE! (5. Januar 2008)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> und da es die Schwinge nicht berührt,klappert auch nix



q.e.d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (5. Januar 2008)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> q.e.d



Jederzeit!


----------



## Xexano (6. Januar 2008)

Zum Thema Corsair-Bike: Wie fühlt es sich in der Praxis eigentlich diese sehr künstlerisch-kreative Umlenkung beim Maelstrom und beim Crown an? Der WC-Build mit 2(!) Dämpfern ist ja echt der Hammer, muss aber sicherlich auch ziemlich schwer sein!


----------



## Frorider86 (6. Januar 2008)

Ich tu´s auch


----------



## iNSANE! (6. Januar 2008)

Xexano schrieb:


> Zum Thema Corsair-Bike: Wie fühlt es sich in der Praxis eigentlich diese sehr künstlerisch-kreative Umlenkung beim Maelstrom und beim Crown an?



Um die Frage Deinem Alter angemessen zu beantworten: "Wie ein warmer Apfelkuchen"


----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. Januar 2008)

@ Soulbrother
Hui hui, und wieder ein sehr schöner Aufbau   
ich bin schon gespannt aufs Endprodukt.
Für einen kurzen Moment habe ich geglaubt du verbaust eine Boxxer WC

und was die Corsair Bikes angeht....iNSANE du kennst ja meine Meinung 
ich finde die soo Porno.  
Hoffentlich kann man das Mailstorm dieses Jahr in Willingen auch mal testen.


----------



## bike-it-easy (13. Januar 2008)

Wenn hier schon dauernd fremdgegangen wird: Ja, ich auch  

Nicolai Helius ST, Straitline-pimped




Nicolai BMXTB, ebenfalls mit ein bisserl Straitline, sowie alten RaceFace Parts (noch Made and Coloured in Canada) und Goodridge Disctubes.




Mehr Detailaufnahmen im Fotoalbum


bike-it-easy


----------



## Sw!tch (13. Januar 2008)

find ich beide nicht schön


----------



## SBIKERC (14. Januar 2008)

sind farblich beide sehr gewagt aber außergewöhnlich 
von den Parts her durchdacht
hier mein Dicker neben meinem RM7





[/URL][/IMG]


und mein Racer mit den schon einige schöne Erfolge hatte für 2008 neu gepulvert in Himmelblau





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Soulbrother (17. Januar 2008)

Noch nicht fertig und schon die ersten updates...







iNSANE! schrieb:


> ... evtl. sogar aus Titan...entsprechend der schönen Achse







Felix,die Version "Air" hab ich wieder verworfen nachdem ich erfahren hatte,daß die original mitgelieferten Dämpfer immer über ein Sundayspezifisches Set-up verfügen.Also würde ein gewöhnlicher DHX Air ohne entsprechendes tuning nie die entsprechende performance an den Tag legen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (17. Januar 2008)

Sieht schonmal extrem schön aus. Ich will auch basteln...


----------



## iNSANE! (17. Januar 2008)

@ Airbrother - Richtig, wenn man den Vivid haben will gibt es da auch ein Spezial Setup fÃ¼rs Sunday...aber so recht glaub ich das ja nicht. Vll bringt so ein "Custom Valved" Sticker 100â¬ mehr oder so...aber ob da echt was dran ist (im Sinne von auch SpÃ¼rbar) lass ich mal im Raum stehen.
Die meisten Rider wissen ja nichtmal was Zugstufe bedeutet, geschweige denn diese einzustellen...
Von Low/High Speed Compression mal ganz zu schweigen...usw...


----------



## Sw!tch (17. Januar 2008)

also wenn ich höre<, wie fahrwerke/gabeln nachnem tuning von z.B. MotoPitkan abgehen, würde ich das schon glauben. vorallem bei so einer kinematik wie am sunday...


----------



## Soulbrother (23. Januar 2008)

*Ready for Ogau-opening!* 





*Letzte Änderungen,*


----------



## iNSANE! (24. Januar 2008)

Boa leeeck! Auf DIE Fotos hab ich gewartet - weckt sehr krasse Neidgefühle Zu 98% so wie ich es auch aufbauen würde. Sau stark!
Was sagt die Waage (nein, nicht wenn DU drauf stehst...)
Glück ab!


----------



## numinisflo (24. Januar 2008)

Gratulation! Da gibt es nichts zu diskutieren, das Ding ist perfekt! 
Du solltest darauf aufpassen, sonst klau ich dir das Teil unterm Arsch weg

Ich tippe mal auf 18,257kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. Januar 2008)

oh ja sehr geil...gefällt mir gut 

@iNSANE
lass mich raten, die letzten 2 Prozent beziehen sich auf das Schaltwerk


----------



## Soulbrother (24. Januar 2008)

Quatsch,mittlerweile liebt er es und ist wie verrückt auf der Suche nach so einem  

Zum Gewicht,also wie abgebildet sind es 17,495Kg.Allerdings sind die Minions nur 1ply.Die reichen aber völlig  hier zu hause im Wald herum.Wenn es dann wieder ernst wird und die 2ply drauf müssen,dann kommt auch noch ein gutes Kilo drauf.


----------



## numinisflo (24. Januar 2008)

Dann war ich ja mit meiner Gewichtsschätzung mal ziemlich gut dabei, bin natürlich von 2ply ausgegangen...

Aber meine Güte ist das Ding schön. Ich mag echt keine Deemax, aber in dein Sunday passen die ja mal sowas von perfekt. Mir kommen die Tränen.


----------



## SBIKERC (25. Januar 2008)

das Bike ist optisch übelst geil 

technisch auch erste Sahne, nur die Bremsen...ich kenne die alten XT nur so das sie super schnell überhitzen, quietschen und so wirklich power haben sie auch net...sind die neuen besser?


----------



## haural (25. Januar 2008)

sieht mächtig aus. Finds gut das sich einer mal traut auch mehr Carbon als nur Spacer an solch ein Bike zu verbauen. Sonst heißts ja immer: Carbon is nix für Enduros...und ich gehe jetzt einfach mal von aus, das dein Rad auch entsprechend gefahren wird.

Auf den ersten "Testbericht" der XT bin ich auch schon gespannt.


----------



## Clemens (26. Januar 2008)

Oute mich als notorischer Fremdgänger! Hier mein Tourenbike fürs etwas Gröbere  2008:  Rotwild RFC 0.4


----------



## b12k3 (27. Januar 2008)

@Soulbrother

Als ich die ersten bilder von deinem Rahmen gesehen habe hat sich meine begeisterung ziemlich in grenzen gehalten.
Dein Aufbau aber ist echt stimmig geworden, gefällt mir sehr gut.
Viel spaß damit!


----------



## blaubaer (31. Januar 2008)

hier mal meine bessere hälfte mit der ich schon 1 1/2 jahre fremdgeh  









demnächst kommt noch ein Atlas 70er Vorbau, meinem Rücken zuliebe, und dann wird hoffentlich wieder mal eine ausfahrt gemacht  nach mehr als 3monaten pause


----------



## numinisflo (31. Januar 2008)

Dein Ellsworth ist wirklich ein ausgesprochen schönes Fahrrad.
Wo liegt denn das ungefähre Gewicht?

Gruß

FLO


----------



## Soulbrother (1. Februar 2008)

Vielen Dank Jung´s für die vielen netten Kommentare zum Sonntag...hab ich ja voll vergessen,sorry  

Blaubaer,solange du so ein feines Ellsworth hast...wozu dann das SS 
Überleg dir das nochmal,ob du wirklich auf das Flaty verzichten willst,denn wenn du jetzt schon wieder mit dem Enduro fahren kannst,dann wird der Rücken schneller wieder gut als du vielleicht annimmmst.So war es zumindest bei mir damals.Vorausgesetzt du machst schön brav deine Krankengymnastik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (1. Februar 2008)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Blaubaer,solange du so ein feines Ellsworth hast...wozu dann das SS
> Überleg dir das nochmal,ob du wirklich auf das Flaty verzichten willst,denn wenn du jetzt schon wieder mit dem Enduro fahren kannst,dann wird der Rücken schneller wieder gut als du vielleicht annimmmst.So war es zumindest bei mir damals.Vorausgesetzt du machst schön brav deine Krankengymnastik



also gefahren bin ich bis jetzt noch nie  leider und inzwischen sind es mehr als 3 monate, im moment mach eher wieder rückschritte als vortschritte  und die dies nur weils im job nicht stimmt  

dass mit dem Flatline ist schon definitiv, vllcht wirds dann nächstes jahr eins  

dass mit SS <-> Ellsi ist so ne sache, 
das Ellsi ist im moment voll auf leicht getrimmt, für längere touren - leichten FR und somit kann auch jene frage beantwortet werden 



			
				numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Wo liegt denn das ungefähre Gewicht?



ich hoffe jetzt unter 15kg. dass letzte mal war es noch drüber, inzwischen hab ich mit Sattel und Pedalen wieder 300g eingespart. 

SS würd ich mir für die etwas gröberen sachen sparen, ev. gegen ende des jahres vllcht mal ein Bikepark, was ich dem Ellsi nicht wirklich antun will


----------



## SBIKERC (1. Februar 2008)

meiner Meinung nach ist dein Ellsworth Bikepark geeignet...musst ja nicht direkt wieder DH oder fette Gaps/Drops machen...für flowiges FR stelle ich mir das Ellsi bestens geeignet vor


----------



## blaubaer (1. Februar 2008)

ja sicher wäre es Bikeparkt tauglich, nur ist es mir zu schade  da steckt so viel liebe darin   
deshalb das SS mit Stahlfederdämpfer/gabel und etwas anderer Geo ... 

achja, noch ein grund wiso dieses jahr kein Flatline, bzw ein jahr pause im DH; im Oktober war ich in Topform, seit jahren war ich nicht mehr so weit oben, konditionell, und diese form will ich erst mal wieder zurück, und wenn es lange und schmerzhaft wird, egal, solange wird mit bikeparks pausiert ...


----------



## Sw!tch (1. Februar 2008)

dass ellsworth sieht sehr edel aus


----------



## SBIKERC (5. Februar 2008)

so hier der vollendete Umbau von meinem *Simplon Laser*. Seit dem Wochenende ist eine R7 Super 80mm und eine 180mm Scheibe vorne verbaut.

Seitdem ich es habe hat es eine neue Gabel/Kurbel, neue Bremsen/Laufräder, anderen Vorbau/Flaschenhalter/Barends sowie eine neue Pulverung incl. neues Decals bekommen 
Außerdem gabs viele neue Ketten/Kassetten/Reifen/Pedalen etc.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## SBIKERC (11. Februar 2008)

so hier jetzt auch mein *Cannondale Gemini Team Replika* mit der neuen 210mm Scheibe vorne und ganz viel Dreck aus Willingen


----------



## numinisflo (15. Februar 2008)

...


----------



## iNSANE! (15. Februar 2008)

Der Flo hat nen V10! Auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## numinisflo (15. Februar 2008)

Blur XC.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arsen (15. Februar 2008)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Blur XC.




Lass mal ein bischen mehr sehen von deinem Blur XC


----------



## Soulbrother (15. Februar 2008)

Nun kann ich ja auch mal zu dir sagen: Herzlichen Glückwunsch!  
Schicke Farbe und endlich kannst du dein Bastelverlangen befriedigen.

Ich will hier eine Aufbaudokumentation sehen...is klar,ne


----------



## iNSANE! (15. Februar 2008)

Blör XC - auch gut! Her mit den Fotos - oder den Plänen wies mal aussehen soll.


----------



## JoeDesperado (15. Februar 2008)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> so hier der vollendete Umbau von meinem *Simplon Laser*. Seit dem Wochenende ist eine R7 Super 80mm und eine 180mm Scheibe vorne verbaut.
> 
> Seitdem ich es habe hat es eine neue Gabel/Kurbel, neue Bremsen/Laufräder, anderen Vorbau/Flaschenhalter/Barends sowie eine neue Pulverung incl. neues Decals bekommen
> Außerdem gabs viele neue Ketten/Kassetten/Reifen/Pedalen etc.
> ...



ich würde dem laser noch einen schnittigen race-sattel gönnen


----------



## numinisflo (15. Februar 2008)

Arsen schrieb:


> Lass mal ein bischen mehr sehen von deinem Blur XC



Du kannst es dir ja am Wochenende live ansehen.




Soulbrother schrieb:


> Nun kann ich ja auch mal zu dir sagen: Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
> Schicke Farbe und endlich kannst du dein Bastelverlangen befriedigen.
> 
> Ich will hier eine Aufbaudokumentation sehen...is klar,ne



Vielen Dank Axel!
Die Farbe finde ich auch extrem geil.

Werde vorraussichtlich am Montag richtig anfangen zu basteln.





iNSANE! schrieb:


> Blör XC - auch gut! Her mit den Fotos - oder den Plänen wies mal aussehen soll.




Kommen die Tage wenn ich eine ordentliche Kamera in die Finger bekomme.


----------



## SBIKERC (25. Februar 2008)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> ich würde dem laser noch einen schnittigen race-sattel gönnen



Als nächstes kommt gerade eine Atlas Kurbel fürs Gemini (müsste die Woche da sein  ) und neue FR Schuhe. Ja aber ein neuer Sattel wäre schon nicht schlecht, der ist zwar (immernoch) sau bequem und technisch ok aber optisch merkt sieht man die Kilometerzahl. Wenn kommt sowas in Richtung SLR oder Flite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (4. März 2008)

Mein neues:

http://bp0.blogger.com/_ElXliC7Oz5k/R8vhfX62OMI/AAAAAAAAAEQ/_hUUYHznAWo/s400/photo(2).jpg

http://bp2.blogger.com/_ElXliC7Oz5k/R8vhq362ONI/AAAAAAAAAEY/aEe2vefKF2w/s400/photo(3).jpg

Wer Interesse an dem Rahmen hat - in 5 Monaten verkauf ich den


----------



## Soulbrother (4. März 2008)

Ohoo...schickes Gerät Felix


----------



## iNSANE! (4. März 2008)

Sagen die Maedels auch immer


----------



## SBIKERC (14. März 2008)

Mein CD Gemini TR jetzt neu mit Race Face Atlas Kurbel und Gummi Kefü Rolle made by Meister-Dieter


----------



## Flow.Zero (15. März 2008)

Hast du dir extra die Mühe gemacht die Stütze mit aufn Berg zu nehmen?


----------



## iNSANE! (20. März 2008)

Mein 6.6 Slopestyle. SEHR geiles Rad! Noch nicht ganz dra gewöhnt, aber es macht brutal Spass!
Das Rad ist INTENSE rot, aber ie Cam färbts bisschen Orange.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (20. März 2008)

@iNSANE
also ich muss sagen, mir gefällt das Intense verdammt gut  
ich hätte richtig lust damit auch mal ein paar Runden zu drehen.

Ich seh schon wir haben den gleich Bikegeschmack 
wo wir gerade dabei sind.....was ist eigentlich mit dem kleinen Corsair?


----------



## iNSANE! (20. März 2008)

Hehe...ja, die Akte Corsair habe ich erstmal abgehakt mit dem 6.6  Damit kann ich aber auch sehr gut leben.
Mal sehen was das noch mit Corsair wird. Wenn ich mal den Rahmen über hab lass ich's Dich wissen-wenn du den willst. 
Das 6.6 ist übrigens ROT nicht orange...aber meine Cam bekommts nicht besser hin.


----------



## Flow.Zero (20. März 2008)

Ich finde das intense auch sehr schön!
Wär schon ne Überlegung wert son Intense


----------



## Mr.Freeride (20. März 2008)

ja besonders jetzt wo das Slayer wieder heftige Probleme macht  

@iNSANE
meinst du jetzt das Intense oder das Corsair?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (30. März 2008)

Jetzt mal etwas farbtreuer  Mehr in der meiner Gallery

Bin's jetzt mit 160mm gefahren-viel besser. Mal sehen was ein Hope StepDown noch bewirkt.


----------



## Homegrown (30. März 2008)

Sehr schick....
Was ist ein Hope Step Down ?


----------



## blaubaer (30. März 2008)

Homegrown schrieb:


> Sehr schick....
> Was ist ein Hope Step Down ?



Steuersatz   1.5" auf 1 1/8


----------



## SBIKERC (7. April 2008)

nochmal mein Simplon Laser...immernoch mit den alten Sattel aber ich find das Bild so schön farbenfroh


----------



## Saci (25. April 2008)

ich geh au gern fremd - gerade jetzt wo ich mein switch nicht zur hand hab (is beim schweißen) 






einmal allzweck-schlampe






und abfahrts-panzer


----------



## Fitzcarraldo (2. Mai 2008)

Mehr biken....weniger schrauben  





Gleich mal durch die Gegend gescheucht heute...ein AUSGEZEICHNETER Tag!!


----------



## Catsoft (16. Mai 2008)

Mal meinen neuesten Streich....


















Mein kaum gefahrenes Vertex 70 (Made in CD!) steht jetzt zum Verkauf...

Robert


----------



## texas (16. Mai 2008)

wunderschön!!!


----------



## numinisflo (16. Mai 2008)

Unglaublich geiles Bike. Bis auf den Smica-Vorbau wirklich wundervoll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (16. Mai 2008)

wirklich ein wunderbares bike


----------



## metallum (16. Mai 2008)

Wahrlich ein Bike für's Himmelreich! 

Obwohl ich persönlich schöne Hope-Bremsen und einen Hope-Vorbau vorziehen würde.


----------



## elrond (17. Mai 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Mal meinen neuesten Streich....
> Mein kaum gefahrenes Vertex 70 (Made in CD!) steht jetzt zum Verkauf...
> 
> Robert



Kurz und knapp: Alles richtig gemacht!   Die aktuellen Rockies sind dagegen auf Canyon Niveau. 
Nur der 0815 Schmiedegedönsvorbau aus Fernost ist doch wohl nicht wirklich dein ernst?  Rewel schweißt dir für vernünftiges Geld was auf Maß.  Ansonsten greif zu Moots....


----------



## Sw!tch (19. Mai 2008)

Fremdgegangen wäre untertrieben


----------



## iNSANE! (23. Mai 2008)

Ohne Worte


----------



## iNSANE! (23. Mai 2008)

Geplant sind andere Kurbeln (165mm) XTR und LG1.
Dann kommt noch ein Deity Lowriser dran. Anderer Sattel und Stütze, sowie Intense Reifen kommen sicher auch mal noch.
Daheim dann wie schonmal angekündigt die 36Talas - und IRGENDWANN mal Spinergy Enduros  Oder EX1750...aber da waren die Felgen so weich...

Ahja...und ne ThaiSpring kommt auch noch (Danke Meth )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (23. Mai 2008)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Ohne Worte



gibt`s die da im Osten irgendwo Gratis ?? 

ansonsten das weisse gefällt


----------



## Soulbrother (31. Mai 2008)

Felix,das Weiße is ja mal noch ne ganze Spur geiler als das Rote. 
Das einzige was mich stört sind Stütze und Sattel,aber das ist ja nur temporär.Es wird Zeit das du wieder heim kommst,du kaufst da irgendwie zu viele Bikes.
Aber Intense ist schon auch so was das mich hmm...jo......der meth wird dich schon auf dem Laufenden gehalten haben  
Lass es dir gutgehen da unten.Bis bald 

Mein Fremdgänger war jetzt erstmalig so richtig im Einsatz,das Teil geht ab wie Sau und macht mir einen Heidenspass,















​


----------



## numinisflo (13. Juni 2008)

So hier mal meine kurzfristige Affäre, welche aber aufgrund von ständig wechselnden Sexualpartnern doch nicht auf Dauer bestehen konnte. Ich bin sprunghaft, ich weiß - aber die nächste potentielle Affäre ist körperlich so extrem reizvoll das ich nicht widerstehen konnte...







Eigentlich schade drum, die Farbe ist wirklich der Hammer.

Gruß

FLO


----------



## bestmove (13. Juni 2008)

numinisflo schrieb:


> So hier mal meine kurzfristige Affäre, welche aber aufgrund von ständig wechselnden Sexualpartnern doch nicht auf Dauer bestehen konnte. Ich bin sprunghaft, ich weiß - aber die nächste potentielle Affäre ist körperlich so extrem reizvoll das ich nicht widerstehen konnte...



Dieses sprunghafte kenne ich irgend woher  willst du uns nicht schon verraten was da so reizvoll ist  ich hoffe, back to Rocky


----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. Juni 2008)

Hey Axel, das sind ja wieder richtig schöne Bilder.
1 Woche noch   

Also das V10 würde mich für 2-3 Abfahrten auch echt mal interessieren.
Und die Farben: Trans Red und Trans Blue sind der Oberknaller.


----------



## numinisflo (13. Juni 2008)

Würde mir durchaus gerne wieder ein Rocky kaufen, jedoch gefällt mir von den "Big Bikes" keines richtig gut - und zudem möchte ich mal ein Fahrrad besitzen welches ein wenig leichter ist.

Es wird ein Intense Socom werden, das geistert mir schon lange im Kopf herum.

Ansonsten schwebt mir irgendwie noch ein leichtes Hardtail im Kopf herum was für meine unspektakulären Hometrails auf jeden Fall ausreichend wäre. So ein altes Vertex oder so könnte mir schon gut gefallen.


----------



## Soulbrother (13. Juni 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Hey Axel, das sind ja wieder richtig schöne Bilder.



Danke,war aber auch ein echt gelungener Saisonauftakt    



Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> 1 Woche noch



Yesss...hoffentlich spielt das Wetter halbwegs mit,dann wird´s  sicher ne geile session  

Ich meld mich aber noch mal bei dir,morgen/übermorgen

*Flo*,das Thema Socom hatten wir doch schon mal im Feb. 
Die haben ja auch "works red"!


----------



## numinisflo (13. Juni 2008)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> *Flo*,das Thema Socom hatten wir doch schon mal im Feb.
> Die haben ja auch "works red"!



Da hast du Recht, das Thema hatten wir schon...

Wird aber kein works red.


----------



## iNSANE! (16. Juni 2008)

Flo, hol Dir mal lieber ein COVE STD (Sexually Transmitted Disease) wenn Du immer so rumhurst


----------



## Tolpan76 (28. Juli 2008)

Jetzt hat es mich auch erwischt... Habe es eines Tages im Netz erspäht und nachdem wir uns dann in Winterberg getroffen haben war es um mich geschehen. Wird wohl mehr als nur eine kurze Affäre 





Grüße
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (28. Juli 2008)

aber doch keine syntace parts an nen yeti ????
EASTON oder Thomson, mensch "kopfschüttel" "schock"


----------



## Tolpan76 (29. Juli 2008)

Doch das geht schon... 
Ich vertraue den Syntace Sachen halt und außerdem finde *ich* sie schick. Dann noch die kleinen roten Farbtupfer passend zur Gabel...

Da musst du durch 

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Rocklandbiker (29. Juli 2008)

Tolpan76 schrieb:


> Doch das geht schon...
> Ich vertraue den Syntace Sachen halt und außerdem finde *ich* sie schick. Dann noch die kleinen roten Farbtupfer passend zur Gabel...
> 
> Da musst du durch
> ...



keine Frage, wohl das beste was zur Zeit auf`m Markt ist kein Thema, jedoch irgendwie für mich nicht soooo passend für`n YETI 
ich hab noch was für Dich.............


----------



## bestmove (29. Juli 2008)

Tolpan76 schrieb:


> Jetzt hat es mich auch erwischt... Habe es eines Tages im Netz erspäht und nachdem wir uns dann in Winterberg getroffen haben war es um mich geschehen. Wird wohl mehr als nur eine kurze Affäre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr feines Teil, gefällt mir  hast du noch nen paar Daten, (Rahmen)gewicht, Federweg liegt bei 150mm?!


----------



## Tolpan76 (29. Juli 2008)

bestmove schrieb:


> Sehr feines Teil, gefällt mir  hast du noch nen paar Daten, (Rahmen)gewicht, Federweg liegt bei 150mm?!



Danke 

Federweg hinten 146mm, vorne 150mm.
Gewicht 11,9 KG, Rahmen (S) mit Sattelklemme, RP23 und Kettenstrebenschutz war knapp unter 3 KG.

Grüße
Christian

PS: @Rocklandbiker: Das "Fellkneul" hab ich in Winterberg auch gesehen. Der ist schon cool.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (29. Juli 2008)

Ein schönes Bike. Die Farbe des rahmens ist sehr schick


----------



## numinisflo (6. August 2008)

Bin mal wieder fremdgegangen, dieses Mal wird es wohl eine längere Affäre werden:














Das Ding ist echt heiß!


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (6. August 2008)

Geiler Rahmen
Bin mal auf den Aufbau gespannt...


----------



## numinisflo (6. August 2008)

Danke.
Der Aufbau wird wohl recht unspektakulär werden, es werden einige Teile meines ehemaligen RMX verbaut, z.B. die 40 usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider86 (6. August 2008)

Schnieken Rahmen haste da
Wo wir auch schon gleich beim Thema wären.
War letzte Woche in WiBe mit meinem Switch...Fazit des Tages: Habe mich nicht so recht wohl gefühlt
Jetzt suche ich einen neuen Rahmen!
Eckdaten sind recht einfach:
~200mm Federweg
Rahmen nicht mehr als 4,5-5kg, besser weniger weil das Rad soll am Ende noch "leicht" Tourentauglich sein
Preis um die 2000Euronen, weniger wäre natürlich besser
Ahja, ich plane mit einer RS Totem.

Rahmen die ich bis jetzt im Auge habe:
-Santa Cruz VP Free
-Nicolai Helius ST
-NOX Flux 8.0

Weitere Vor- und Ratschläge!?

Danke.

Schön Gruß
der Fro


----------



## TheRacer (6. August 2008)

Alutech Pudel würde ich mir an deiner Stelle auch noch anschauen.


----------



## JoeDesperado (8. September 2008)

ich werde diese woche für ein paar stunden in saalbach-hinterglemm mal fremdgehen (vorsätzlich!):

zuerst damit: 






und dann damit:






mal sehen, wie sich so eine taiwan-schüssel fährt.


----------



## JoeDesperado (11. September 2008)

fazit:
das enduro geht hervorragend, unglaublich wendig und hart im nehmen. vom fahrgefühl wohl so wie mein SXC in einer kleineren rahmengröße. von der hinterbaufunktion recht ähnlich.

das R.E.D. TWO war auf der freeride-strecke souverän - nur hat sich leider der rahmen 100m nach dem (sauber ausgeführten) zielsprung zusammengefaltet. ja, richtig gelesen! am unterrohr kurz nach dem steuerrohr ist er gerissen, und ich bin dann mit wohl so um die 50kmh am boden detoniert. fazit: 'nur' ein schlüsselbeinbruch und die gewissheit, dass eine materialdicke von weniger als 3mm am unterrohr eines 200mm downhillgeschosses wohl ganz dezent unterdimensioniert ist.
ach ja, noch was positives: ohne die komplette schutzausrüstung wäre ich jetzt wohl nicht in der lage, diese zeilen zu schreiben. und: ein wunderschönes flatline (braungoldgelb, was weiß denn ich) war heute auch in saalbach-hinterglemm unterwegs.


----------



## arseburn (11. September 2008)

Ohje...na dann mal gute Besserung an dieser Stelle 
Aber sind 3mm Materialstärke nicht eigentlich schon recht stabil?


----------



## JoeDesperado (11. September 2008)

echt wahr? na dann muss der fehler wo anders liegen.
danke auf jeden fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (11. September 2008)

auch von mir gute besserung 

was mich noch wundernehmen würde, ich nehme mal an, das waren testbikes oder ev. vorserien bikes ?! und was die vom vertrieb/ ausleih zum faltdrachen  danach gesagt haben ???


----------



## Fabeymer (11. September 2008)

Schöne Bescherung, auf jeden Fall gute Besserung. Die Reaktion der Verleiher würde mich auch interessieren.
Wie hoch/weit ist denn dort der Zielsprung?


----------



## kleiner rocky (11. September 2008)

von mir auch mal gute besserung!!!

des spricht nich unbedingt für rotwild wenn sowas mit nem leihbike passiert, hoff mal die vom verleih ham kein streß gemacht deswegen.
aber ansich sollt des ding des schon aushalten...


----------



## JoeDesperado (11. September 2008)

nein, der typ vom bikeshop war vÃ¶llig fassungslos, hat mir richtig leid getan. er hat uns dann noch die Ã¼ber 130â¬ leihgebÃ¼hren erlassen, das war aber auch das mindeste.
mein zielsprung war sicher nicht hÃ¶her als 1,5m (wenn Ã¼berhaupt!) und ging vllt. 4m in die abfallende wiese, sollte also fÃ¼r einen 200mm downhiller kein problem sein.


----------



## arseburn (12. September 2008)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> echt wahr? na dann muss der fehler wo anders liegen.



Du, ich weiss das auch nicht genau, ob 3mm Wandungsstärke genug sind an dieser Stelle...kann durchaus sein dass das zu wenig ist. Schweissnaht kommt nicht in Frage?
Werden eigentlich alle Fahrradrahmen nach dem Schweißen noch mal komplett erhitzt um Spannungen im Material zu minimieren oder häufig nur im Bereich der Schweißnähte?


----------



## ribisl (12. September 2008)

Gute Besserung auch von mir! 

Das Fremdgehen hat sich wohl nicht ausgezahlt! 
Deswegen mach ich lieber einen kompletten Partnerwechsel

Schlüsselbeinbruch hat ich auch schon - schmerzhafte Sache meins wurde verplattet, aber natürlich nur mit Titan


----------



## Mr.Freeride (12. September 2008)

normal kommt jeder Rahmen noch mal in Backofen.

Hui das ist aber verdammt heftig wie alt waren die Bikes?
Das darf beim DHler echt nicht passieren.....das darf eigentlich nirgens passieren.
Auch von mir gute Besserung, damit du schnelle wieder dein "Traum" Slayer fahren kannst  

Ich habe mal gehört, die Wandstärke beim Banshee Scream ist 6mm


----------



## JoeDesperado (12. September 2008)

das rad war ziemlich neu, lt. shop erst 4-5 mal verliehen, komischerweise waren die dämpferbuchsen aber schon ausgeschlagen. ich will gar nicht wissen, wie sehr meine vorgänger den rahmen strapaziert haben!
der bruch war weit weg von jeder schweißnaht, nach den ersten 5cm des oberrohrs. ich ärger mich echt, dass ich kein foto hab, das würde gut in meine sammlung zerstörter rahmen bzw massiver fehlkonstruktionen passen


----------



## santacruza (12. September 2008)

erstmal gute besserung! aber mit verleihbikes wär ich vorsichtig zu sagen nur 4-5 mal gefahren. kenne ganz gut das ms racing team aus münchen und die machen intense demo tage....wie manche /fast alle ( natürlich alle nach selbstauskunft erfahrene top downhiller  ) mit 6000 euro rädern fahren ist der albtraum. die meisten stürzen sich in jedes loch - reinfahrtechnik??????? da haben ungefahrene neuräder nach dem ersten ausritt dellen, übelste kratzer usw...es ist erbärmlich was da sich so alles an gestalten rumtreibt...ich könnt jedes mal heulen wenn ich zb ein neues socom mit zerschossener gabel wiedersehe  und dann das geschwätz von wegen "muss mir einen downhiller kaufen weil mein alter bock bringts nicht im dh "... die leute sollten erstmal zum fahrkurs ( nicht alle, aber erschreckend viele...) und wenn dann mal jemand der sauber fährt sich unverschuldet auf die nase packt, dann heul ich nochmal


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (13. September 2008)

Von mir auch baldige Besserung! 
Ich hatte auch mal ein gebrochenes Schlüsselbein die sch..... hat 9Wochen gedauert (ohne OB)! 
Das bestätigt auch wieder warum ich schön langsam von Rotwild wegkomme. Die Marke hat mir früher extrem gefallen aber in den letzten Jahren gefällt sie mir überhaupt nicht mehr.

So jetzt zurück zum Thema, bezüglich fremdgehen! 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (13. September 2008)

schigg   und sprachlos war, wie schön so ein schwarzes sein kann ...

was sind das für Maxxis gummis ?? 

ist der tacho gut ablesbar an der stelle ?


----------



## Jendo (13. September 2008)

Sollten Maxxis flyweight 330 sein. Ist es aber nicht widersprüchliche diese Reifen mit einer Shiver zu kombinieren?

Gruß
Jendo


----------



## Fabeymer (13. September 2008)

Tolles Bike, Cove finde ich schon lange außerordentlich gut.
Ist die Gabel wirklich eine Shiver? Ich meine, dass ich da Carbon entdecke und tippe mal auf eine USD von German:A.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (13. September 2008)

Nein das ist wirklich eine Shiver(120mm) mit Carbon Folie. Der Rahmen ist bis 130mm Federweg ausgelegt.

Die 330iger verwende ich nur für die Straße, dafür sind sie OK.

Der Tacho ist nur auf Asphalt gut ablesbar, für's Gelände ist die Position nicht so geeignet. Aber das wichtigste speichert er eh!


----------



## Fabeymer (13. September 2008)

Dass das wirklich eine Shiver ist, hätte ich nie im Leben erkannt...Kompiment!


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (13. September 2008)

Da hab ich noch was! Meine selbst getunten Hope Hebeln, spart 6Gramm pro Hebel. Sprich Original hat er 20Gramm und jetzt 14Gramm.






[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (13. September 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Jendo (13. September 2008)

Hast Du einen zweiten LRS oder wechselt Du nur die Reifen?


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (13. September 2008)

Ich wechsle die Reifen, auf 2,4 Nobby Nic.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (16. September 2008)

Des COVE ist mal sau geil!

Hier mein SS im aktuellen Setup - da wird sicher aber bald ein wenig was zu gunsten der Optik und Gewicht ändern.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (16. September 2008)

Das SS ist schon perfekt! Was kann man da noch von der Optik ändern?


----------



## Soulbrother (16. September 2008)

...allerdings vermisse ich den part der uns eigentlich immer zu Gleichgesinnten macht ​


----------



## iNSANE! (16. September 2008)

Der könnte Folgen


----------



## Soulbrother (17. September 2008)

hoki-doki !


----------



## neikless (29. September 2008)

ich auf KTM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (30. September 2008)

Hier mal mein Söcöm kurz vor der Fertigstellung, es scheitert nur noch an vermeintlichen Kleinigkeiten, ich hoffe aber das es morgen soweit ist:


----------



## slayerrider (1. Oktober 2008)

Verschiedene Laufräder find ich prinzipiel nicht so schlimm. 
Aber nicht ein "normales" und das Spinergy!
Aber mal sehen wie es dann fertig kommt.


----------



## Flow.Zero (2. Oktober 2008)

Awa, ich find des abartig fett


----------



## Kompostman (2. Oktober 2008)

Da bin ich mal aufs Resultat gespannt! Sehr sexy Frame!


----------



## numinisflo (3. Oktober 2008)

Danke! Das Teil ist jetzt aufgebaut (zumindest zu 80%, aber fahrbereit), u. jetzt gehts ab nach Bozen um es mal ein paar Tage richtig einzufahren. Bilder werden folgen.

Gruß

FLO


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (4. Oktober 2008)

So mich hat es jetzt auch erwischt. 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## numinisflo (6. Oktober 2008)

Der Frame ist einfach absolut genial! Glückwunsch. Beim Aufbau hast du noch Potential. Was mir einfach gar nicht gefällt ist der M6 Schriftzug, aber das ist ja eine Kleinigkeit.

Hier noch ein Bild meines Socom, war am langen Wochenende in Bozen zum riden und das Teil ist genial. Nochmals ausdrücklichen Dank an den Herrn W.

Es werden noch einige Sachen geändert: Kettenführung, Spinergy-Vorderrad steht bereit, Sattelstütze u. Klemme werden getauscht, etc.......









Gruß

FLO


----------



## Arsen (6. Oktober 2008)

Heisses Eisen das Intense, und verdammt schnell dazu ;-)


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (6. Oktober 2008)

@numinisflo 
Was meinst du mit Potential? Was würdest du ändern? 

Von meiner Sicht eventuell Gabel und Bremse. Aber ob es sinn macht?


----------



## Jendo (6. Oktober 2008)

Das M6 ist eine richtig geile Kiste! Bist Du zufrieden mit dem Bike?
Gruß
Jendo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (6. Oktober 2008)

Bis jetzt bin ich super zufrieden. War aber erst zweimal bei uns am Semmering . Das abstimmen hat ein wenig gedauert, aber jetzt passt's! Nur die Bremse quietscht ab und an, aber das ist ja eh normal.


----------



## numinisflo (10. Oktober 2008)

Arsen schrieb:


> Heisses Eisen das Intense, und verdammt schnell dazu ;-)



Danke - war ein Heidenspaß das Ding in Bozen zu fahren, ich hatte am Anfang ja noch Probleme, aber dann ging die Kiste richtig gut!



Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> @numinisflo
> Was meinst du mit Potential? Was würdest du ändern?
> 
> Von meiner Sicht eventuell Gabel und Bremse. Aber ob es sinn macht?



Das Bezog sich auf subjektive optische Nichtigkeiten wie Sattelstütze, Kurbel usw. - was ja wirklich effektiv nichts bringt, sondern nur Geschmacksache ist.
Insgesamt ein heißes Bike, ich finde den Frame enorm geil bis auf den M6 Schriftzug!



Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Bis jetzt bin ich super zufrieden. War aber erst zweimal bei uns am Semmering . Das abstimmen hat ein wenig gedauert, aber jetzt passt's! Nur die Bremse quietscht ab und an, aber das ist ja eh normal.



Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß mit dem Geschoss!


----------



## JoeDesperado (20. Oktober 2008)

der vollständigkeit halber:


----------



## santacruza (31. Oktober 2008)

gt lts dh...im aufbau


----------



## Mr.Freeride (31. Oktober 2008)

oh ja sehr schön 
dann aber auch mit einer alten rot/weißen Boxxer mit Shockboots und Kore Parts 

Viel Spaß bim Aufbau

auch schön zu sehen in Hans Rey's Film "Big Five" bei Mike King.


----------



## Soulbrother (8. März 2009)

*Wieder einen Schritt weiter auf meiner Winterbastel-to-do-Liste,die "Pipeline" - Konkurrenz war mit updates an der Reihe:*


----------



## Numsi (8. März 2009)

Das Marin weiß zu gefallen! Als was fungiert das Rad denn? Schaut nach nem leichten Enduro aus.

Schönen Sonntag noch.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. März 2009)

Oha ich finde es auch sehr schön.

Die 55 ist die einzige Gabel bei der die Decals sogar ganz gut ausschauen. Wenn die 66 oder die 888 solche hätten könnte man echt drüber reden.

Ich hoffe das sie dir nicht so schnell wegsackt.


----------



## Soulbrother (9. März 2009)

@Numsi
mit dem geht so ziemlich alles,absoluter allrounder

@Niko
jo stimmt,das ist die einzige 08er Zocchi die richtig gut aussieht.Sie ist schon "out of the box" weggesackt,lag aber nur daran,daß der Ventilstift nicht weit genug reingeschraubt war.Bis jetzt läuft noch alles,erstaunlicherweise,also warten wir´s mal ab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (9. März 2009)

findet ihr wirklich ? ich find die decails von  888 66 55 auch nicht sonderlich schön
 aber die von der 55 also speziel die "55" schrift erinnert mich an das poesie album 
von gretchen modermöse aus der 2 klasse


----------



## Mr.Freeride (30. Mai 2009)

es ist noch nicht passiert, aber verdammt ist der interessant!!!!!!! 
liegt wahrscheinlich an der Ähnlichkeit der Dämpferanlenkung und dem Namen  "Flatout"

Ist eine Deutsche Firma die ihren Prototypen das erste mal bei dern Dirtmasters vorgestellt hat.


----------



## slayerrider (31. Mai 2009)

sieht ziemlich gut aus.
So eine Mischung aus Rocky, Sunn und cannondale.
Hast du mehr infos????


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (31. Mai 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> *Wieder einen Schritt weiter auf meiner Winterbastel-to-do-Liste,die "Pipeline" - Konkurrenz war mit updates an der Reihe:*



Das Marin schaut irgendwie einen Cannondale ähnlich? Oder schaut das Cannondal den Marin ähnlich??? Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (31. Mai 2009)

@ slayerrider

musst mal auf www.77designz.de schauen
die Anleckung ist halt genau wie beim Slayer. Und sonst ähnelt der auch ganz gut dem neuen Flatline Prototypen. Da muss ich gestehen das mir das Flatout besser gefällt.

ich hoffe die Jungs sind auch in Willingen mit einem Testprototypen am start.


----------



## Magnum 204 (31. Mai 2009)

Das Marin schaut genau so aus wie mein Prophet







Wer hat jetzt kopiert?

Denke das war Cannondale ,da das marin älter ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (31. Mai 2009)

njoa, Soulbrother sein Team Downhill kam ja noch vor dem Marin Wildcat Trail. Und das war so um 2001. 

Dieses Rahmenform hier, etwas geschwungener, haben danach die Quakes bekommen.


----------



## slayerrider (1. Juni 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> @ slayerrider
> 
> musst mal auf www.77designz.de schauen
> die Anleckung ist halt genau wie beim Slayer. Und sonst ähnelt der auch ganz gut dem neuen Flatline Prototypen. Da muss ich gestehen das mir das Flatout besser gefällt.
> ...


Danke,
nur leider steht auf der Page auch nur das Foto.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (7. Juli 2009)

Mein Switch ersatz


----------



## haural (7. Juli 2009)

Schöner Aufbau, vor allem die Kurbel passt ja wie angegossen. Aber ich finde Gabel nicht so passend. Ist das zufällig ne Talas mit 1 1/8? Such nämlich so eine.


----------



## Magnum 204 (7. Juli 2009)

sehr schön


----------



## Corpsegrinder (7. Juli 2009)

Nein ist eine float in 1.5


----------



## bestmove (7. Juli 2009)

Sehr schön, bestimmt nicht allzu schwer, was wiegt es denn?


----------



## iNSANE! (8. Juli 2009)

Top! Echt geiles Rad! Wünsche mit mein SS manchmal auch wieder zurück


----------



## Geißbock__ (12. Juli 2009)

Ich habs getan! Der Slayer SXC Ersatz:




Grüße vom Geißbock


----------



## Dome_2001 (13. Juli 2009)

Geiles Bike, ein Nomad ... lecker lecker .. viel Spaß damit!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ribisl (13. Juli 2009)

Mein New Slayer Ersatz ist endlich fertig!


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (13. Juli 2009)

Schöner Aufbau vom 901!


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (13. Juli 2009)

Das SC ist echt geil geworden!!!! 
Das 901 er ist nicht mein Fall, aber wahrscheinlich weil Liteville drauf steht!


----------



## blaubaer (14. November 2009)

schon lange keiner mehr fremdgegangen 

aber ich habs getan 



für den arbeitsweg und die kleinen bersorgungen ...


----------



## SVK1899 (16. November 2009)

Ich habs getan.... Mein New Slayer Ersatz !


----------



## blaubaer (16. November 2009)

geile farbcombo


----------



## Jendo (16. November 2009)

wow, ein wirklich guter Ersatz


----------



## numinisflo (21. November 2009)

Sehr geiler Ersatz. Aber mir gefällt weder der LRS noch der Rest der Farbakzente.


----------



## blaubaer (8. Januar 2010)

so, ich habs wieder getan  für`s 2010 gibts, zwar auch ein Kanadisches, neues Park-Bike. Bilder gibts dann irgendwann mal ...

Slayer SS steht zum Verkauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kompostman (8. Januar 2010)

SVK1899 schrieb:


> Ich habs getan....



Hat sich gelohnt! Definitiv!


----------



## slayerrider (8. Januar 2010)

bilder!!!


----------



## numinisflo (8. Januar 2010)

blaubaer schrieb:


> so, ich habs wieder getan  für`s 2010 gibts, zwar auch ein Kanadisches, neues Park-Bike. Bilder gibts dann irgendwann mal ...
> 
> Slayer SS steht zum Verkauf



Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt. Cove Shocker?


----------



## el Lingo (8. Januar 2010)

Wenn ein Cove, dann wohl eher das neu gestaltete G-Spot, ein geiles Teil!


----------



## blaubaer (8. Januar 2010)

lasst euch überraschen, die erste bilderchen wird es mitte nächste woche geben


----------



## blaubaer (16. Januar 2010)

die neue grosse Liebe 






Rahmen Cove STD gr. M 
Dämpfer Fox DHX 5.0 wird ev. getauscht gegen Mz Roco 
Dämpferfeder kommt nocht Titan
Gabel Mz 66 RC-3 mod. 09
Steuersatz SixPack Kingpin 
Vorbau SixPack
Lenker RaceFace Atlas FR 0.5" 785mm
Griffe SixPack 
Sattelstütze RaceFace Evolve XC 
Sattle Sele Italia SLR 
Kurbeln RaceFace Atlas FR 
Innenlager RaceFace Atlas FR 
Kettenblatt SixPack 
Kettenführung E*Thirteen 
Pedale CrankBrothers Mallet 
Bremsen Vo Avid Code 07 203mm
Bremsen Hi Avid Code 07 185mm
Laufradsatz Naben NukeProof / Felgen MTX33 
Kassette Sram 
Kette Sram 
Schaltwerk Sram X.9 medium 
Schalthebel Sram Trigger X.9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (16. Januar 2010)

Sehr fein  was bringt es denn auf die Waage?


----------



## blaubaer (16. Januar 2010)

Danke 

es sind nicht mal sehr leichte teile verbaut und damit schon +/- 18.2kg 
zur gewichtssenkung sind geplant nocht; Dämpfer/Titanfeder und andere LRS sowie Sattel/stütze


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. Januar 2010)

du gehts aber verdammt geil fremd


----------



## blaubaer (16. Januar 2010)

Danke


----------



## SchrottRox (17. Januar 2010)

Bei mir waren eigentlich die Rocky´s der Grund des Fremdgehens

Nun bin ich doch wieder zurück zur alten Marke:






...aber die Rocky´s gebe ich nicht her


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (20. Januar 2010)

blaubaer schrieb:


> die neue grosse Liebe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Blaubaer !

Kannst Du mal kurz sagen welche Feder Du fährst. (und vielleicht nochmal Dein Gewicht...)

Danke


----------



## blaubaer (20. Januar 2010)

von haus aus war/ist eine 500er montiert für meine 95kg im moment gerade richtig


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (5. Februar 2010)

Projekt im Rohbau - Das SXC wird schon ganz weiss vor Eifersucht


----------



## slayerrider (6. Februar 2010)

nice, cove scheint hier zu nem Trend zu werden.
Allerdings kann ich einen Umwerfer nicht ganz nachvoll ziehen...


----------



## numinisflo (6. Februar 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Bei mir waren eigentlich die Rocky´s der Grund des Fremdgehens
> 
> Nun bin ich doch wieder zurück zur alten Marke:
> 
> ...



Jessas. Die aktuellen Rotwild-Bikes sind wirklich abgrundtief hässlich. Unfassbar unförmig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (6. Februar 2010)

jaja, Rotwild geht wie Rocky den Bach runter....


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (14. Februar 2010)

Leichte Änderung im Konzept...

Weiss nur noch nicht welcher Vorbau es werden soll. Direct mount oder konventionell. Gibt ja kontroverse Meinungen drüber was besser ist...


----------



## joseppe (14. Februar 2010)

ist in der letzten zeit irgendwo ein container mit cove-rahmen angelandet?
oder ist das einfach die kanadische ersatzbefriedigung für rocky-fahrer?
geil sind sie ja!


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (14. Februar 2010)

Zum Direct moun fällt mir ein, was ich auch nicht bedacht hatte. Das wenn du blöd stürzt sich der Lenker nicht verdrehen kann und du damit die Gabel zerstören kannst. Dafür is er aber meist leichter. 
Die Laufräder schauen sehr schick aus!!!

Ja die Cove gefallen mir auch immer besser!!!!


----------



## numinisflo (14. Februar 2010)

Ich würde den Thomson drin lassen. Sieht gut aus, hält, passt zur Stütze usw.
Scheint ein richtig gutes Rad zu werden dein Cove. Viel Spaß.


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (14. Februar 2010)

Über die Räder bin auch echt happy - hab lange hin und her gesucht. Mal sehen wie sie sich so bewähren.

Tendiere wohl erstmal auch zum Thomson Vorbau - Direct mount ist ja immer noch drin wenn´s sein muss.


----------



## joseppe (14. Februar 2010)

vorteile von direct mount sind, dass sie flacher bauen, der lenker idiotensicher ausgerichtet wird und sie etwas leichter sind. 

nachteile: wenn man an der gabel schraubt, kann man nicht einfach den lenker zur seite drehen. 
theoretisch belasten sie bei einem sturz die gabel mehr.

was für eine größe ist das und wie groß bist du?


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (14. Februar 2010)

Das ist grösse M - bin knapp 1,80 gross


----------



## joseppe (15. Februar 2010)

dankeschön. bin in der gleichen größenliga.
...so ein shocker wär ja schon was feines. und die rahmen preise sind auch sehr human...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (15. Februar 2010)

Bezugsquelle? Das Shocker ist doch schon recht teuer...


----------



## joseppe (15. Februar 2010)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=15498 

ich finde 1800â¬ fÃ¼r einen rahmen doch eher recht gÃ¼nstig.


----------



## Deleted 10349 (16. Februar 2010)

Bin schon länger fremdgegangen ... hier meine Sorglos-Winter-Spass-Maschine ...





Ride on!


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (15. März 2010)

Hey Leute !

Für mein neuestes Fremdgehprojekt brauch ich einen Downhilltauglichen Steuersatz in 1 1/8 Zoll der so höchstens um die 30mm hoch baut. Chris King ist da ja ein ein bisschen drüber glaub ich - was fahrt Ihr denn so / könnt Ihr empfehlen ?


Danke und Gruss


----------



## slayerrider (15. März 2010)

das hat hier eigentlich nichts zu suchen...
Reset wurde in den News vorgestellt und Acros ist auch immer ne gute Wahl.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. April 2010)

nun ist es soweit....meine Freundin geht fremd!
Aber bei dem Bike sei es ihr verziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (2. Mai 2010)

sieht nach viel spaß aus


----------



## slayerrider (3. Mai 2010)

komisch, sie hat jetzt ein besseres wie du. Kenne ich jetzt von niemandem.


----------



## Sw!tch (3. Mai 2010)




----------



## neikless (3. Mai 2010)

macht dir nichts draus niko war bei mir auch so ...
ich ein flatline - freundin ein rmx
da gab es nur eine lösung


----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. Mai 2010)

@ slayerrider
schön das du es mir auch noch mal unter die Nase reibst. 
Ich bin das Rad vor kurzem einmal leicht (wegen der OP) einen Haustrail runtergerollt. Holla war das schon geil. Die Federung ist nur vieeel zu weich. Ich glaube ich brauche doch noch einen 3. BigBike Rahmen.

Ach ja....und für meine Freundin nur das Beste (RMX Canuck war ja nicht zu kriegen  )


----------



## Soulbrother (3. Mai 2010)

...  wo der slayerrider Recht hat,da hat er Recht !

Das IronHorse ist einfach ein Traum von einem DH-Racer und das 07er hatte eh das schönste design 

_*Denk dran:* regelmäßig die Hinterbauschrauben  prüfen,die lockern sich gerne beim Sunday,am besten einkleben!_

Ich erinner mich auch gerne an diesen/meinen letzten Fremdgeher


----------



## neikless (4. Mai 2010)

Hauptsache "grün" !


----------



## Xexano (8. Mai 2010)

Et tu Brute? (Auch du, mein Sohn Brutus?)


----------



## kleiner rocky (31. Mai 2010)

mein neues spielzeug


----------



## Catsoft (1. Juni 2010)

Moin!

Ich hab gleich nebenan eingekauft. Und auch mit Blättern drauf 





Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Clemens (1. Juni 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich hab gleich nebenan eingekauft. Und auch mit Blättern drauf;
> 
> Robert





Schönes DeKerf!

Aber bitte die Blätter nicht alle auf einmal rauchen....


----------



## Jendo (24. Juli 2010)

Mein momentaner Ersatz für mein zerstörtes Rasouli:

Flow Myth 4Xer








Sau schnelles Geschoss und dazu noch leicht. Mal schauen wie lange ich versuche damit auch Touren zu fahren. Die Sattelhöhe ist schon am Maximum.


----------



## blaubaer (31. Juli 2010)

die Bike-Park Version 





und für die FR- Touren Version , mit der Gravity Dropper, 
denn es ist gar nicht so einfach ein stütze zu finden die länger als 420mm ist


----------



## Hunter-dirt (2. August 2010)

wunderbar!


----------



## neikless (2. August 2010)

sattelstütze und bash rein optisch nicht so prall das bike umso praller


----------



## mankie (17. August 2010)

Hi !
Habe kein Bild von meinem FremdBike, ist aber müßig. Es ist ein Versender Hardtail das ich mit Rabatt gekauft habe. Volle Ausstattung mit Fox, XT,XTR usw.. Das steht ganz gut neben meinem Old Slayer 70. Man muss mit Familie halt manchmal haushalten... Fährt sich super und ich weiß nicht was ich mehr an Bike benötige (bei ca. 10,5 kg / 1299 Euro). Mmmmh - aber wieso habe ich im Kopf das ich den Rahmen gerne ein Vertex tauschen möchte wenn ich wieder flüssig bin ? Ist alles Einbildung sage ich mir. Bis ich das Fully vom Kumpel sehe/fahre - auch ein Versenderbike. Es federt gut, es fährt schnell, es ist auch (relativ) günstig - aber das Feeling vom Old Slayer hat es nicht. 
Alles Einbildung sage ich mir. Habe noch kein Vertex gefahren aber ich bin sicher das ist es. Wie ist das mit dem fremdgehen - manche kommen wieder zurück ;-).
good ride - egal, hauptsache fahrrad !!


----------



## numinisflo (23. August 2010)

Hier mal mein Nicht-Rocky nach der letzten Testfahrt und eine Stunde vor dem verpacken für den Canada-Urlaub:


----------



## Jendo (23. August 2010)

Neid! Aber nur auf den Urlaub 
Willst Du deine KeFü nicht ein bisschen mehr in Richtung Uhrzeigersinn drehen? Die Rolle hat doch sonst beim einfedern gar keine Spannkraft mehr?

Ich wünsch Dir viel Spaß in Canada. Nächstes Jahr habe ich hoffentlich auch mal Zeit/ Geld das wir gemeinsam schrubben können.

Out,
Robinho


----------



## bestmove (23. August 2010)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Nicht-Rocky nach der letzten Testfahrt und eine Stunde vor dem verpacken für den Canada-Urlaub:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _-lupin-_ (23. August 2010)

ich bin auch fremdgegangen:


----------



## blaubaer (5. September 2010)

so eine Eurobike is schon sehr verlockend zum Fremdgehen  wären alles schöne freundinnen


----------



## Soulbrother (5. September 2010)

blaubaer schrieb:


> so eine Eurobike is schon sehr verlockend zum Fremdgehen



Jaaaaa...in der Tat!!!


----------



## numinisflo (6. September 2010)

blaubaer schrieb:


> so eine Eurobike is schon sehr verlockend zum Fremdgehen  wären alles schöne freundinnen





Soulbrother schrieb:


> Jaaaaa...in der Tat!!!



Und wohin gehen die Tendenzen? Wuerde mich interessieren.

Wenn ich mir die Produktpalette von RM momentan anschaue muss ich wohl auch bald wieder fremdgehen...

Und apropos fremdgehen, hier nochmal ein Bild meines geliebten Socoms, es laeuft wie eine eins hier in Whistler.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (6. September 2010)

njoa den Ort kenne ich.

Es gibt so viele schöne Rahmen. Ist nur die Frage wie sie sich fahren lassen. Die meisten wird man wahrscheinlich so schnell nicht testen können.

Cove, Banshee, Evil, Nuke Proof um nur ein paar zu nennen.

Mit der Produktpallette gebe ich dir recht


----------



## blaubaer (7. September 2010)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Und wohin gehen die Tendezen? Wuerde mich interessieren.


 
naja, das wären erst kanditatinnen wenn das neue Slayer vollkommener Schrott wäre und ich mich darauf nicht wohl fühlen würde.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (7. September 2010)

Flo,willst du eigentlich niemals in einem deiner BigBike´s einen einheitlichen LRS verbauen ...also mit Fall Line vorne fänd ich es richtig gut! 

Zu Tendenz(en)...hmm...ja eigentlich sind es schon mehrere,evtl. bekommt mein kleiner Dauerfremdgeher ...





...noch einen großen Bruder aus dem gleichen Stall!

Könnte aber auch etwas anderes werden,naja auf jeden fall eins aus meinem Messevideo...denke ich mal...hmm


----------



## numinisflo (8. September 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Flo,willst du eigentlich niemals in einem deiner BigBike´s einen einheitlichen LRS verbauen ...also mit Fall Line vorne fänd ich es richtig gut!
> 
> Zu Tendenz(en)...hmm...ja eigentlich sind es schon mehrere,evtl. bekommt mein kleiner Dauerfremdgeher ...
> 
> ...



Doch doch Axel, nach dem Whistler-Urlaub kommt dann tatsaechlich der Wechsel auf einen einheitlichen LRS. Vermutlich wird es komplett Spinergy, die Dinger sind einfach brutal gut und bisher unzerstoerbar trotz des heftigen Gelaendes hier und meiner unberechenbaren Linienwahl und -fahrtechnik. 

Das blaue Quad aus deinem Eurobike-Video gefaellt mir mal richtig gut. Ein aussergewoehnliches und schoenes Rad! Und dein kleiner Dauerfremdgeher ist wie immer einfach nur !

Mir persoenlich gefaellt tatsaechlich das Flatline WC brutal gut, nachdem ich es hier einige Male live gesehen habe, allerdings sind die Lackierungen einfach gar nichts, gefaellt mir ueberhaupt nicht, da nehm ich schon lieber langweiliges Einheitsschwarz wie an meinem Socom. Auch das M9 ist ein Traum, das Cove gefaellt mir nach wie vor, usw....aber das Socom ist so gut, ich werde es wohl noch lange fahren.

Gruss

FLO


----------



## Soulbrother (8. September 2010)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Doch doch Axel, nach dem Whistler-Urlaub kommt dann tatsaechlich der Wechsel auf einen einheitlichen LRS. Vermutlich wird es komplett Spinergy...
> 
> Da bin ich voll dafür!!!
> 
> ...



Viel Spass noch da drüben!


----------



## numinisflo (9. September 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Viel Spass noch da drüben!



Auf jeden Fall, danke dir! Leider sind die drei Wochen schon fast vorbei - aber es hoert nicht auf Spass zu machen und das naechste Jahr kommt bestimmt!
 Nichts mehr los, den ganzen Tag riden und abends Bier trinken. So muss das.


----------



## wilson (20. September 2010)

Ich auch











Will jemand mein Element?


----------



## numinisflo (21. September 2010)

wilson schrieb:


> Will jemand mein Element?



Ja, ich nehms.

Btw, die Perspektiven deiner Fotos sind nicht so der Bringer. Einfach und klassisch von der Seite würde mir mehr gefallen.


----------



## bestmove (4. Oktober 2010)

war nix


----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. Oktober 2010)

so Jungs, es ist soweit. Ich gehe jetzt auch teilweise fremd!

RMX bleibt selbstverständlich. Wie beim Flatline auch fahre ich von Zeit zur Zeit RMX oder Sunday.


----------



## Sw!tch (10. Oktober 2010)

sunday bam!  gotta love it

edit: wirst du die ibeam fahren?


----------



## blaubaer (10. Oktober 2010)

schön das ding 

der hauptrahmen sieht wie neu aus, wobei der hinterbau noch etwas politur vertragen könnt 


bei mir ist auch wieder etwas im gange, mehr wird noch nicht verraten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (10. Oktober 2010)

Hey MOSi
ahh ok...eben hab ich´s dann auch,(deine PM kam vorab,hier auf Malle ist die Verbindung nicht so die schnellste und beste) ...also kein Papa,puuh da bin ich ja erleichtert   

Jo,seeehr gute Wahl zum racen,klopp das RMX in die Tonne,das willst du jetzt sowieso nie mehr fahren  ...bau es schön auf und dann viel Spass,ich denke nächstes Jahr Dirtmasters zum Saisonstart ist damit wieder vorgemerkt 

Hey Schwiz
was bei dir demnächst kommt hab ich auch u.A. in ferner Zukunft ins Auge gefasst ...bin auf jeden Fall gespannt wie du es finden wirst


----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. Oktober 2010)

@ Sw!tch
ich weiß noch nicht genau. ich checke erst mal das Gewicht von Louisas Thomson und der ibeam. Die Wandstärke ist bei der ibeam doch ganz schön dick.

@ blaubaer
ja ist er auch quasi. Wie beim Flatline auch habe ich, mit hilfe meines Lackiererkumpels, meiner Kreativität freien lauf gelassen.

@ Soulbrother
ja Dirtmasters sind wir wohl wieder dabei. Nix Tonne


----------



## Hunter-dirt (10. Oktober 2010)

hat und wird mir nie gefallen  aber trotzdem viel spaß!


----------



## hugolost (10. Oktober 2010)

Meine Rocky Alternative für den Winter/Stadt/Weg zur Arbeit:


----------



## neikless (11. Oktober 2010)

falls noch wer fremd gehen will ?!
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/311380/cat/500

@ mr.freeride - mit was wirst du nach finale ligure fahren ???


----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. Oktober 2010)

Ja ich denke ich werde Final Ligure nutzen alle Test- und Abstimmungsfahrten noch dieses Jahr zu machen.


----------



## neikless (11. Oktober 2010)

das beantwortet nicht wirklich meine frage ?! also mit dem ironhorse ???


----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. Oktober 2010)

ja Ironhorse wenn der Zusammenbau soweit klappt.
Wieso?


----------



## Soulbrother (12. Oktober 2010)

Weil du RMX Verräter dann nicht mehr mit darfst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (12. Oktober 2010)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> ja Ironhorse wenn der Zusammenbau soweit klappt.
> Wieso?



was heißt hier wenn's klappt? wieso ist es noch nicht fertig?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (12. Oktober 2010)

ich bin doch kein Verräter.

Der Steuersatz fehlt noch. Der kommt aber wohl Donnerstag


----------



## gobo (14. Oktober 2010)

was,ironhorse?das kann doch net sein?!naja.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. Oktober 2010)

wieso kann das nicht sein? 
ich warte auch noch auf die erste Fahrt, aber das Sunday meiner Freundin fuhr sich schon geil.


----------



## slayerrider (16. Oktober 2010)

Sunday ist sicher ne super Wahl und besser wie das RMX.


----------



## gobo (16. Oktober 2010)

das sind doch zwei unterschiedliche rahmen für verschiedenen einsatz!kann man nicht vergleichen!!der eine ist ein racer und der andere ein freerider,wenn dann mit dem alten flati!

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (16. Oktober 2010)

In Mr.Freeride´s speziellem Fall kann man eigentlich schon RMX mit Sunday vergleichen,obwohl es,wie du ganz richtig sagst,2 total unterschiedliche Bikes sind.Er macht es ja selbst und hat im Vorfeld ebenso den Äpfel-Birnenvergleich zwischen Flati und RMX angestellt.

Und so gesehen stinkt ein RMniX meilenweit ab gegen das Sunday.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. Oktober 2010)

das Flatline war aber auch ne Birne

auf jeden Fall denke ich/glaube ich habe ich mein Ziel jetzt erreicht.
Ein richtigen Freeride- und ein DH-Racerahmen zu besitzten den ich immer nach Wunsch und Gebrauch immer tauschen kann.

Ja aber ich bin auf die erste Testfahrt echt gespannt


----------



## neikless (16. Oktober 2010)

*RM* is se*X*y

das RMX ist ja der perfekte Partner und verzeiht auch mal nen Seitensprung


----------



## Soulbrother (16. Oktober 2010)

...du hast ja immernoch die Brille auf!


----------



## neikless (16. Oktober 2010)

ja sonst seh ich nix


----------



## Soulbrother (16. Oktober 2010)

Ganz offensichtlich


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. Oktober 2010)

Das RMX ist der absolute Oberknaller. Das ist und wird immer so bleiben. Und wenns es mal ne Strecke gibt wo das Andere besser ist....macht nischt, der nächste RMX Trail wird kommen. Steil, Technisch und vielen Drops  Trails wo mann ein relativ hohes Tretlager und einen verdammt progressiven Hinterbau braucht.


----------



## gobo (16. Oktober 2010)

von der optik her sehen die ironhorse geil aus aber was mich da etwas stören würde wäre z.b. die ersatzteilversorgung,wie sieht es da aus??
man liest ja das einige IR bestitzer schon in england die regale räumen und alles horten,für den fall der fälle.stimmt das?


mfg


----------



## Soulbrother (16. Oktober 2010)

Korrekt,hatte meins deshalb auch bei Zeit abgestoßen.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. Oktober 2010)

ach, darüber mache ich mir keine Gedanken. 
Bei Alpenbewohnern mit zig Bikeparks vor der Tür, die sogar nach Feierabend die Bikes die fetten DHs runterjagen, da kann ich es mit dem Ersatzteil-Gedanken verstehen. Aber nicht bei so einem Nordlicht wie mir. 
Wenn ich innerhalb von 1 Jahren Ersatzteile brauche, taugt der Rahmen überhaupt nix. (Lager zähle ich nicht dazu)

Und wenn...... bei diesem Kaufpreis kann ich es nach 2 Jahren verschmerzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (17. Oktober 2010)

so hier mein neues rohmaterial


----------



## Nofaith (17. Oktober 2010)

Sehr schick!


----------



## blaubaer (18. Oktober 2010)

ich weiss, denn nacktes ist immer gern gesehen


----------



## numinisflo (19. Oktober 2010)

blaubaer schrieb:


> so hier mein neues rohmaterial



Ganz toller Einkauf. Gefällt mir sowas von gut der Rahmen. Da bin ich schon auf den Aufbau gespannt - auf jeden Fall viel Spaß dabei!


----------



## blaubaer (19. Oktober 2010)

Danke

teile welche schon verbaut sind sieht man hier


----------



## numinisflo (19. Oktober 2010)

Hast du zufällig mal den Rahmen gewogen? Würde mich interessieren was er wiegt.


----------



## blaubaer (19. Oktober 2010)

ganz nackich hatt ich Sie nicht  

aber so ca., +/- ein paar gramm, um die 3400g (ohne Dämpfer)


----------



## Soulbrother (19. Oktober 2010)

"20th anny" Jubiläums Aufbau passt echt gut  ...den hab ich dieses Jahr ja auch noch


----------



## Magnum 204 (23. Oktober 2010)

so ich habe es wieder getan ein neuer fremdgang.

Ragley Blue Pig







Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. Oktober 2010)

so jetzt gehe ich wirklich fremd


----------



## gobo (23. Oktober 2010)

schönes IR,aber warum hast du kein shortcage drangeschraubt,ich find das sieht besser aus!

mfg


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. Oktober 2010)

das war am RMX auch dran. Es funktioniert noch und hat mir bisher keinen merklichen Nachteil gebracht.


----------



## Fabeymer (24. Oktober 2010)

Magnum 204 schrieb:


> so ich habe es wieder getan ein neuer fremdgang.
> 
> Ragley Blue Pig
> 
> ...



Absolut geiles Fahrrad.


----------



## dortmund biker (31. Oktober 2010)

hui.. so ein blue pig habe ich auch gerade im aufbau.

wird aber in schwarz gehalten - bunte fahrräder habe ich schon genug. 

deins gefällt mir aber echt gut in orange-blau! ist das ein 18" rahmen?


----------



## blaubaer (31. Oktober 2010)

für`s erste fertig.... 





als erstes muss wohl die gabel drann glauben, kein wunder heisst das zeugs bei mir RockSchrott , aber es war halt schon drann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (31. Oktober 2010)




----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Oktober 2010)

schickes Teil!

Ich denke über ein Rotwild E1 von 2011 nach...............
(das X1 ist schon geil zu fahren)


----------



## Sw!tch (1. November 2010)

was ist mit der Totem nicht in Ordnung? Das 2-step Problem?


----------



## blaubaer (1. November 2010)

^^ Danke @ll 

hat kein 2-step, was ist schon wieder ... 

die gabel spricht mir überhaupt nicht fein an, und ich fahr deutlich weniger luftdruck als für mich vorgeschrieben. 
genauso die rebound einstellung die ist ja ein witz, 16klicks und so eine minimale wirkung ?!?


----------



## Magnum 204 (1. November 2010)

sehr schönes uZZI ; BIN ICH AUCH NOCH AM ÜBERLEGEN DAMIT DER FREMDGANG PERFEKT WIRD:


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (1. November 2010)

blaubaer schrieb:


> ^^ Danke @ll
> 
> hat kein 2-step, was ist schon wieder ...
> 
> ...



hm - ich hab die Totem schon mal gefahren und war eigentlich ganz happy damit. Deswegen hab ich mir jetzt für´s uzzi wieder günstig eine zugelegt.

Das die reboundverstellung nicht sehr viel Effekt zeigt stimmt schon allerdings sind die möglichen Einstellungen meiner Meinung nach ausreichend.


----------



## blaubaer (1. November 2010)

ich bin 15jahre lange keine RockShox mehr gefahren, jetzt weiss ich glauch wieder wiso.

aber vllcht bin auch etwas verwöhnt, durch meine selbst getunte 36er Talas am Altitude


----------



## Soulbrother (2. November 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> "20th anny" Jubiläums Aufbau passt echt gut  ...den hab ich dieses Jahr ja auch noch


----------



## Fabeymer (3. November 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, dem Rahmen würde ich auch mal gerne auf den Zahn fühlen...


----------



## el Lingo (3. November 2010)

Soulbrother, nimmst Du Deine neuen Rahmen immer mit zum Zahnarzt???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (3. November 2010)

Ja,meistens!Da gibts so tolle Instrumente und Geräte zum Basteln


----------



## Hunter-dirt (3. November 2010)

auf den Aufbau bin ich wieder gespannt


----------



## Jako (3. November 2010)

hey souly, gratulation  .....ich dachte du bekommst "gun metal" ??? gruß jako


----------



## gobo (3. November 2010)

hey souly
du weisst immer zu überraschen,hammer auf den aufbau bin ich auch gespannt.
dann steht ja einen top 10 platz bei den dirt masters nix mehr im wege,oder??

mfg


----------



## neikless (3. November 2010)

... hab ich es doch gewusst ! total gestört 



... aber jetzt bitte keine Luftnummer mit 60% SAG ...


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. November 2010)

macht einen erotischen Eindruck............


----------



## neikless (3. November 2010)

@ souly wie wäre es mit einer Dorado !


----------



## blaubaer (3. November 2010)

der rahmen hat was von Porno-ferrari-rot 

wie kommt es eigentlich dass es einem mit dem Alter an den selben hersteller zieht ?


----------



## Soulbrother (3. November 2010)

Jako schrieb:


> hey souly, gratulation  .....ich dachte du bekommst "gun metal" ??? gruß jako



War ursprünglich geplant ja,aber nachdem schwarz jetzt das neue raw wird hab ich mich für zeitlos und somit Intense-klassisch-rot umentschieden...so wie´n Ferrari,der muß eigentlich auch rot  



gobo schrieb:


> hey souly
> du weisst immer zu überraschen,hammer auf den aufbau bin ich auch gespannt.
> dann steht ja einen top 10 platz bei den dirt masters nix mehr im wege,oder??
> 
> mfg



Hehe,wenn die da endlich mal Masters-2 einführen würden wie z.B. in Frankreich und der Schweiz (da heißt es dann Veteranen ) könnte man da echt mal darauf hintrainieren...aber so,weiterhin just for fun!





neikless schrieb:


> @ souly wie wäre es mit einer Dorado !



Gabel baue ich gerade ein ... 



blaubaer schrieb:


> der rahmen hat was von Porno-ferrari-rot
> 
> wie kommt es eigentlich dass es einem mit dem Alter an den selben hersteller zieht ?



Passt halt gerade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. November 2010)

der Souly.....was dickeres haste nicht gefunden was?
 sehr cool....ich bin auch auf den Aufbau gespannt


----------



## Soulbrother (3. November 2010)

...


----------



## blaubaer (4. November 2010)




----------



## Sw!tch (4. November 2010)

super! die nr.1 für 2011, dicht gefolgt vom banshee legend


----------



## Jako (4. November 2010)

oh man souly.... hast du für die montage nicht noch eine alte stütze? die arme zero...... geile federgabel  übrigens - mir gefällt das rot besser als gun metal


----------



## neikless (4. November 2010)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> super! die nr.1 für 2011, dicht gefolgt vom banshee legend



... oder anders rum oder so , auf jeden fall ist das Banshee Legend N°1 

Farbe ist großartig auch wenn ich kein rot fan bin.
Schwarz wäre vielleicht noch ein Tick mehr mein Ding.
Raw wäre mir bei dem Monster Rahmen auch "too much" !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (4. November 2010)

Das schaut doch mal sehr viel versprechend aus. Viel Spaß beim weiteren Aufbau!


----------



## bestmove (4. November 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> ...



Axel, feine Sache das  
Ich dachte aber du beglückst uns wieder mit einem Weihnachtskalender


----------



## Jako (4. November 2010)

bestmove schrieb:


> Ich dachte aber du beglückst uns wieder mit einem Weihnachtskalender


 ......es ist doch erst anfang november - die gedult hat er nicht.....


----------



## gobo (4. November 2010)

was mich etwas stören würde ist der G3 sticker,was bedeutet dieser??
passt nicht so zum rahmen(meine meinung!!!).ansonsten fängt es ja mal richtig gut an.

mfg


----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. November 2010)

g3 bedeutet variables ausfallende in 3 stufen damit kannst du den radstand einstellen und dementsprechend auch die geometrie verändern.


----------



## blaubaer (4. November 2010)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> und dementsprechend auch die geometrie verändern.



hoffe beim M9 funzt dies besser als beim Uzzi, je nach reifen, dreht sich mein rad in der steilsten einstellung nicht mehr


----------



## Soulbrother (4. November 2010)

@LX
immer schön weiter darauf hinarbeiten   (insider)

@Jako
das kann sie doch locker ab,außerdem wird sie ja eh noch gekürzt 

@Niggi
hat Drea auch gesagt,sie hasst eigentlich rot!Aber seit der Apparat hier hängt findet sie es sogar richtig gut...und das will echt was heißen. 

@bestmove
nee,mach du doch mal,hast ja was schwarzes dafür in den Startlöchern  
...bei mir kommt höchstwahrscheinlich etwas unangenehmes dazwischen zu dieser Zeit


----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. November 2010)

blaubaer schrieb:


> je nach reifen, dreht sich mein rad in der steilsten einstellung nicht mehr



krass


----------



## Soulbrother (6. November 2010)

Aktueller Stand...


----------



## gobo (6. November 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (8. November 2010)

Neuer derzeitiger Stand mit CCDB,Saint und MRP bei aktuell 12840g


----------



## bestmove (8. November 2010)

Mit das beste was der Markt zu bieten hat, einfach nur porno 
Aber Souly, kein homogenes Fahrwerk


----------



## Soulbrother (8. November 2010)

bestmove schrieb:


> Mit das beste was der Markt zu bieten hat, einfach nur porno
> Aber Souly, kein homogenes Fahrwerk



... abwarten


----------



## gobo (8. November 2010)

was hast du den da für einen radstand?
das sieht ja ellen lang aus!

mfg


----------



## Sw!tch (8. November 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> ... abwarten



Worauf? Auf ne Cane-Creek Gabel? Den Dämpfer wirst du wohl kaum gegen einen RC4 tauschen.


----------



## Soulbrother (8. November 2010)

gobo schrieb:


> was hast du den da für einen radstand?
> das sieht ja ellen lang aus!
> 
> mfg




119mm ...alles auf neutral eingestellt: G3 Ausfaller(Radstand,Tretlager) und Angle Set (-0,5° Cup)

Gewicht ist heute auf 13660g angestiegen


----------



## momerx (9. November 2010)

...langsam haben aber einige was neues...ich abba auch...


----------



## gobo (9. November 2010)

sagmal momerx gehörst du zum fleshair team??

mfg


----------



## momerx (9. November 2010)

...Jepp...kennen wir uns ??? hehehe ... wäre ja witzig  ... Nissan Cup ??? 

mfg Joschi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (9. November 2010)

und ob!!muß nu aufpassen das ich dich nicht verwechsel.freund vom matti.
du hattest doch mal ein flatline,oder?
bin der aus belgien,slayer ss(gambler!)!!

mfg


----------



## momerx (9. November 2010)

... hab gerade Deine Foddos gesehen ... klar kenne mir uns  ... jowah ... dat grüne Flätti mit der Boxxer Team ... is aber in der Familie geblieben ... der Fred hats gekauft ..
... wann fahren wir nochmal ... war am Sonntag noch aufm DH in Malmedy ... war die Ganze belgische Prominenz da ... Christoph Lenzens, Bertrand Gilles, der kleine Gregoire Sauschnell u.s.w. ... war fast wie auf`m Rennen ... 

... jetzt weisste ja wo Du mich bekommst ...


----------



## gobo (9. November 2010)

jo hier steht soweit alles still!!
zwei von uns warten auf ihre neuen bikes/rahmen und der rest ist am malochen.hatte denen auch bescheid gesagt in bezug auf malmedy,naja was soll ich sagen es wollte keiner!ich glaub die werden so langsam alt.
wie gehts dem wick!ich glaub dem schreib ich mal.
wir hatten mal filthy trails vor zu machen weil da ist ja auch einiges passiert.wäre schön mit euch zusammmen dahin zu fahren,sind ja dann ne richtig grosse truppe.naja schauen wir mal wann die ihre karren bekommen.

mfg


----------



## slayerrider (10. November 2010)

Bitte rausgehen und ein Bild vom Commecal im Freien machen! Sieht sehr gut aus.


----------



## Soulbrother (18. November 2010)

Vor dem Commencal hab ich auch lange auf der Messe gestanden,sehr schöner Rahmen 


Fast fertig...


----------



## blaubaer (18. November 2010)

uiuiuiuiuiuiii


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (18. November 2010)

du souly,schwebt das rad vor dem ständer,das hängt ja garnet drin!lach.


----------



## Sw!tch (18. November 2010)

Warum keinen Cane Creek? Den Havoc-Lenker gibt es übrigens auch aus Carbon


----------



## Hunter-dirt (19. November 2010)

weil der fox der dämpfer is für die eisdiele... double barrel kommt erst nächste saison dran


----------



## Soulbrother (21. November 2010)

So,das wars dann ...




 



...noch etwas die Decals an Gabel/Rahmen geändert/entfernt


*FERTIG*













Gewicht liegt bei 17,7Kg und ich freu mich jetzt schon mal auf März


----------



## Sw!tch (22. November 2010)

Was für ein Biest! Ultimativ!!
die Sache mit dem RC4 versteh ich zwar, nachvollziehen kann ich sie trotzdem nicht


----------



## Soulbrother (22. November 2010)

Hehehe...was den WC-Fahrern taugt,sollte unsereins wohl allemal ausreichen,zumal dieser ebenfalls ein spezielles tuning für diesen Rahmen hat 
Den CCDB werde ich natürlich auch mal ausprobieren.


----------



## bestmove (22. November 2010)

Wirklich sehr schön geworden, auch das Decals Tuning find ich perfekt - sehr stimmig alles  und homogenes Fahrwerk


----------



## momerx (23. November 2010)

...puhhhh...

das Intense ist wirklich extremly awesome ...un ganz ehrlich...FOX rules !!! 

...


----------



## neikless (23. November 2010)

Fox rules aber wenn ich einen CCDB hätte würde ich den auch shreddern wollen (haben will)
kaufen würde ich mir aber wohl den Elka !


----------



## Jako (26. November 2010)

tja, jetzt habe ich auch was anderes...... aber nur beim renner  gruß jako


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (26. November 2010)

Leck mich am Arsch ist das Ding geil. 
Was wiegts denn?


----------



## Jako (26. November 2010)

...so wie´s da steht kpl. 6,3 kg......


----------



## numinisflo (26. November 2010)

Ich bin einfach nur völlig begeistert von deinem Renner.


----------



## Manni1599 (15. Januar 2011)

Nach dem Hammergeilen Wilier traut sich wohl keiner hier noch ein Rad einzustellen. Ich mach das trotzdem (bleibt ja sozusagen in der Familie):

DeKerf Team SST ( Nr.2610)


----------



## numinisflo (15. Januar 2011)

Tolles Rad! Gerade der orangene Akzent an den Sitzstreben ist wundervoll. Was wiegt es denn?


----------



## gobo (15. Januar 2011)

und dann noch im hochwasser gebiet!!


----------



## Catsoft (15. Januar 2011)

Schöne Bilder


----------



## gobo (15. Januar 2011)

hab keinen besseren freerider gefunden und jaaa was soll ich sagen diesen dann(rahmen!!)gefunden


----------



## Manni1599 (15. Januar 2011)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Tolles Rad! Gerade der orangene Akzent an den Sitzstreben ist wundervoll. Was wiegt es denn?



Gewicht liegt zur Zeit um 10,7 Kg so wie es auf den Bildern zu sehen ist. Aaaaaaber da geht noch was.....

@gobo: ein Spezi gibts nur wenn ich Durst habe.... (Achtung, Ironie!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (16. Januar 2011)

manni:

naaaaaaa ich weiss net,hahahaha!


----------



## SchrottRox (20. Januar 2011)

...von wegen Fremdgehen...

Ich bin zurückgekehrt und bereue nix


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Januar 2011)

wie immer "schick", der schrottrox


----------



## ma.schino (21. Januar 2011)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> ...von wegen Fremdgehen...
> 
> Ich bin zurückgekehrt und bereue nix



Für meinen Geschmack sinds zu viele Ahornblätter - am Bike und auch im Film....

Ansonsten schön !


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (22. Januar 2011)

Jako schrieb:


> tja, jetzt habe ich auch was anderes...... aber nur beim renner  gruß jako



bist deppert, das Bike ist ja Mörder geil!!! 
Noch dazu all das böse Zeug drauf vor allem das mit dem C beginnt.


----------



## Jako (5. Februar 2011)

tja.... jetzt auch beim mountainbike...... YEEAAAHHHH!!! weitere bilder folgen.... gruß jako


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (5. Februar 2011)

Nomad taugt auch


----------



## Jako (13. Februar 2011)

...heute erste ausfahrt, hinterbau funktioniert beeindruckend, 160 talas spricht nicht ganz so sensibel an wie eine van, dafür kann ich sie auf 120 absenken und blockieren  wie auf dem foto 13,04kg - ich bin super zufrieden..... laufradsatz ist gerade beim umeinspeichen - rote chrisking mit schwarzen ex500 kommen nächste woche. gruß jako


----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. Februar 2011)

Gefällt mir sehr gut 
Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Februar 2011)

fast zu schade zum fahren...........


----------



## neikless (5. März 2011)

... mein nächster Seitensprung steht auch schon so gut wie fest !!!


----------



## Soulbrother (5. März 2011)

Perfekt
...so eine 29er (City-Trekking-)Fahrhilfe in Verbindung mit einer Variostütze und noch ein paar Stützrädern hinten dran wäre auch mein absoluter Traum  ... am besten noch mit E-Motor,und fertig wäre meine Seniorenkutsche!
Du schlauer Hund,du denkst schon voraus


----------



## neikless (5. März 2011)

ne danke habe da andere vorstellungen ... 

setzt dich doch erst mal mit dem 29er thema auseinander
bevor du hier deinen geistigen dünnschiss dazu abgibst
und jetzt komm nicht wieder mit deinem seemannsgarn aus grauer vorzeit
heute und in zukunft wirst du dich an 29er im AM/trailbike segment
gewöhnen müssen ... 

Vielleicht solltest du einfach mal mehr fahren gehen, egal mit was ... und weniger reden !

Diskussion ist damit für mich beendet.

das wäre doch was für dich 26" und platz für sir winston  ist auch !


----------



## Soulbrother (5. März 2011)

...jaja,ständig selbst und überall rumfrotzeln,es dann aber im Gegenzug am wenigsten ertragen können


----------



## numinisflo (5. März 2011)

neikless schrieb:


>



Geile Rennschüssel! Und was für ein Zufall. Mein Kollege, der Herr Jendo, hat die gleiche Maschine und ist damit ganz flott unterweges.


Hast du das Banshee schon oder bist du im Begriff es dir zu kaufen? Bin da irgendwie auch skeptisch mit den 29gern, würde es aber zu gerne mal fahren und mich da einfach eines besseren belehren lassen. Rein optisch finde ich die Banshees sowieso genial und stehen bei mir auch oben auf der Liste für das neue Projekt.


----------



## neikless (5. März 2011)

das Banshee "Prime" 29er ist noch ein Prototyp ...
... wird vorraussichtlich 2012 kommen ... solange sammel ich noch
29er.erfahrungen mit dem paradox ... (wenn denn mein LRS bald kommt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (5. März 2011)

Leute, Leute.......hihi

Kennt ihr den Film " Ein verrücktes Paar"?
Mit Walter Matthau und Jack Lemmon. Zwei alte Säcke die sich auch die ganze Zeit nur anfrotzeln 

Dieses Jahr probiere ich auch endlich mal ein 29er aus.


----------



## neikless (5. März 2011)

klasse film !


----------



## Jendo (7. März 2011)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Geile Rennschüssel! Und was für ein Zufall. Mein Kollege, der Herr Jendo, hat die gleiche Maschine und ist damit ganz flott unterweges.



Ich hab einen neuen Lenker mit bissl mehr Rise.  Deutlich mehr Druck auf der Backside lefty und righty!

Die Zukunft ist nicht 29" sonder 24"!


----------



## numinisflo (7. März 2011)

Geiles Ding. Hat auch ein tieferes Tretlager als mein Rudy Dax.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (8. März 2011)

was sind das denn für Tabletten die Ihr einwerft ? Kann man die kaufen ?


----------



## Manni1599 (26. März 2011)

Hier mal ein Update meines Team SST:












Ich weiss noch nicht so ganz genau, wie ich das Orange (Electric Orange) finden soll. Vielleicht zuviel Pimp?

In der Sonne sieht es sehr schön aus....


----------



## numinisflo (26. März 2011)

Mir gefällt der Rahmen richtig gut, aber der Rest ist definitiv too much. Alle Ahornblätter weg und auch den restlichen orangenen Kram in schwarz und es ist ein tolles Rad. 
Aber das ist und bleibt ja Geschmacksache.


----------



## [email protected] (26. März 2011)

Muss da Recht geben. DerRahmen ist (sabber) geil!
Schön wäre zB nen orangener Steuersatz als Gegenspiel zum Hinterbau.

ABer die Gabel muss def. geändert werden...


----------



## ma.schino (30. März 2011)

Der Winter war lang und die Nächte schwarz......   schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (30. März 2011)

schick!


----------



## el Lingo (30. März 2011)

Mein Geschmack sind die Yeti Bikes nicht, ich würde das anders machen...


----------



## Fabeymer (30. März 2011)

Mir gefällt's super, viel Spaß damit!


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. März 2011)

das ist ein 2010er Modell?


----------



## ma.schino (30. März 2011)

El Lingo : Yeti Rahmen sind in der Tat manchmal etwas unkonventionell aber was genau würdest Du denn anders machen ?  

Rockyrider : ja ist ein 2010 (soweit ich weiss...)


----------



## el Lingo (30. März 2011)

Ein bisschen Geduld, dann wirst Du es sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma.schino (30. März 2011)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Ein bisschen Geduld, dann wirst Du es sehen...



woohooo spannend ! 

Warum hast Du eigentlich Dein wunderbares SS wieder verkauft ?


----------



## el Lingo (30. März 2011)

Weil es auch jemand anderem gefallen hat und ich mit Blick auf den Sommer doch lieber etwas mehr Federweg haben wollte.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (30. März 2011)

ma.schino schrieb:


> Der Winter war lang und die Nächte schwarz......   schwarz



du bist soooooo ein a..... loch ;D mega geiles teil 
hast recht schön aussehen tunse nie aber geil fahren lassense sich 
viel spaß mit der kiste!


----------



## el Lingo (9. April 2011)

So, ich bin für die nächste Zeit erstmal weg von den Rockies, habe mich für einen anderen Canadier entschieden. Letztes Wochenende schon 2 Tage drauf gefahren, läuft mehr als gut. Jetzt muss noch ein passender Dämpfer kommen.


----------



## _-lupin-_ (10. April 2011)

mein neues (ein rocky soll aber wieder folgen):


----------



## ma.schino (10. April 2011)

_-lupin-_ schrieb:


> mein neues (ein rocky soll aber wieder folgen):



hoffentlich bald !


----------



## el Lingo (23. April 2011)

Hier noch mal ein Bild vom Frantik inkl. Dämpfer, ist doch ein Roco WC geworden. Letztes Wochenende im Deister und gestern in Thale gefahren, es läuft super!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (24. April 2011)

viel spaß!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (12. Mai 2011)

Also es wird Zeit für eine neues, besseres Bikebike von Rocky!

Eigentlich traurig, 3 Rocky Fahrer/in die Fremdgehen
Souli, meine Freundin und ich


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Mai 2011)

......und spiele auch mit dem Gedanken...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (12. Juni 2011)

2 Fremdgeher im Einsatz beim IXS Winterberg/Dirtmasters


----------



## gobo (12. Juni 2011)

hey souly,hab die ganze zeit ausschau gehalten nach dir,du phantom
warst du da?????
aber das schöne ist das man mr.freeride kennen gelernt hat.
war ein richtig geiles we!!!!


----------



## neikless (23. November 2011)

ich bin auch mal wieder fremd gegangen und dabei erwischt worden
erstes handy pic ...





ich sage damit vorerst adieu rocky, alledings wartet noch mein RMX in einer
Kiste auf dem Dachboden auf seine Wiedergeburt ... i´ll be back !


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. November 2011)

Dito:


----------



## Dome_2001 (23. November 2011)

Hast Dein SXC verkauft?


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. November 2011)

nein, das bleibt bei mir


----------



## numinisflo (28. November 2011)

neikless schrieb:


> ich bin auch mal wieder fremd gegangen und dabei erwischt worden
> erstes handy pic ...
> 
> 
> ...



Einfach nur geil die Kiste. Wirklich ein wunderbares Rad. Kann man absolut nachvollziehen deine Entscheidung, von Rocky gibts ja auch aktuell kein Rad welches die Emotionen wecken würde. So gehts zumindest mir.

Sollte ich mir nächstes Jahr ein neues Radl zulegen wird es auch kein Rocky werden.


----------



## el Lingo (30. November 2011)

Da ich noch auf die 36er Van RC2 warte, erst mal nur ein kleines Bild:






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ma.schino (30. November 2011)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Da ich noch auf die 36er Van RC2 warte, erst mal nur ein kleines Bild:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh krass - was wiegt das Teil ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (30. November 2011)

Keine Ahnung, aber angeblich hat es jemand mit ähnlichen Parts auf 16,5 kg gebracht. Ich tippe aber eher auf etwa 18kg. Wenn die Fox verbaut ist, hänge ich es an die Waage...


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. November 2011)

Das warten auf die Fox lohnt sich, versprochen!


----------



## el Lingo (30. November 2011)

Ist ja nicht so, dass meine RC3 nicht auch super gehen würde, aber die Fox ist schwarz und nebenbei auch 500g leichte. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## gobo (30. November 2011)

na dann poste ich mal meine neuanschaffung


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. November 2011)

und ab geht die Post!


----------



## Jendo (2. Dezember 2011)

Sehr schöne Anschaffung! Nur die Laufräder wollen mit farblich nicht so gefallen!

P.S. Die Kellerfenster (oder was auch immer das im Hintergrund ist) erinnern mich an ein Flugzeug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (2. Dezember 2011)

nee ist kein kellerfenster sondern ein heizungstank,lach.

ja mit dem lrs bin ich auch schon am überlegen diesen zu tauschen!entweder einen easton havoc o. evtl.deemax (ultimates?!) ich weiß noch nicht so genau!was meint ihr?


----------



## Jendo (2. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde was schwarzes nehmen. Hope, Tune, King etc...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. Dezember 2011)

Also das Cove sieht sehr interessant aus 
Und gobo's Scott ist ja schon von 2012! Kommt dafür das Gambler weg?
Ich weiß nicht ob ich es schon mal erwähnt habe, aber das Gambler kommt an den Spaß des RMX schon verdammt nah ran.


----------



## gobo (3. Dezember 2011)

also mr.freeride da muß ich dir ein wenig wiedersprechen das gambler kommt an das rmx nicht dran weil es träger ist und auch vom sprung her ist es etwas schwieriger zu händeln.auf dem rmx fühlte ich mich von anfang an sicher was beim gambler nicht so ganz der fall war.
das gambler ist schon vor monaten verkauft worden hatte da keine grosse verwendung mehr für da für die deutschen strecken man keinen reinen downhiller braucht.bin leider nur zwei rennen dieses jahr gefahren und das mit dem `06 demo und ich muß sagen trotz singel crown gabel geht das absolut bombe!!ok für wildbad würde es so evtl. nicht gehen aber der rest würde ich mal schwer behaupten geht.
ich fand das voltage schon immer geil da es super flexibel einsetzbar ist je nach aufbau.nur leider konnte ich noch nicht damit fahren.
leider gottes ist 2012 ein jahr der erholung und so werde ich wohl nur mit dem sx enduro fahren also kein park und leider auch keine rennen!naja gibt schlimmeres!!!!


----------



## el Lingo (4. Dezember 2011)

Das Cove ist absolut fantastisch! Jetzt mit der 36 Van RC2 180 passt am Bike einfach alles. Die Gabel ist ja wirklich um Welten besser als die RC3, was das Feeling und das Federverhalten angeht. Das Bike ist dabei komplett ruhig, kein Kettenklappern und auch sonst nichts, echt super! Gewicht liegt bei knapp 17,2 kg.


----------



## gobo (5. Dezember 2011)

gefällt mir


----------



## neikless (5. Dezember 2011)

ja die füxin kommt gut !


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Dezember 2011)

ist die ohne Kashima?
(braucht eine VAN sowieso kaum)


----------



## Daniel12 (5. Dezember 2011)

Jongens, hatte über das Intense Tracer II nachgedacht, in Gelb, was meint Ihr?

@ Nico: was isn das fürn Santa? sieht interessant aus!


----------



## el Lingo (5. Dezember 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ist die ohne Kashima?
> (braucht eine VAN sowieso kaum)



Ja, ist ohne Kashima und ich gebe DIr Recht: Ist abolut nicht nötig. Wer da jammert und meint, dass er das braucht, sollte vielleicht einfach einen Klick weniger Druckstufe fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Dezember 2011)

spätestens nach 1.000km flutscht die van auch ohne Kashima, stimmt.


----------



## neikless (6. Dezember 2011)

@ Daniel SC Blur TRc mitte nicht "Nico" Niclas/Neikless oder Nici danke !


----------



## Daniel12 (9. Dezember 2011)

neikless schrieb:


> @ Daniel SC Blur TRc mitte nicht "Nico" Niclas/Neikless oder Nici danke !



sorry


----------



## fatcrobat (9. Dezember 2011)

Also ich hab jetzt wider ein Rocky SS und es geht auch ab wie die Sau aber ich gehe nächstes Jahr auch schon wider frem mit nem neuen TR250 in Lila


----------



## Sw!tch (11. Dezember 2011)

klasse STD! Sieht nach viiiel Spaß aus


----------



## Flame-Blade (11. Dezember 2011)

Schönes Cove! Dann sieht man sich ja damit bestimmt demnächst im Deister 

Mein neues Schätzchen passt dann auch hier rein...16,1kg


----------



## el Lingo (11. Dezember 2011)

Ja, ich war heute wieder unterwegs, habe gestern dann auch mal vernünftige Bilder machen können. Das Bike fühlt sich an, wie nach Hause kommen...












und eines noch...


----------



## Soulbrother (6. Januar 2012)

Ladys´Bike:

an erster Stelle als Arbeit/Stadtrad im täglichen Einsatz...




an zweiter Stelle dann auch Trailbike für den Notfall wenn das SXC mal unpässlich sein sollte...


----------



## ma.schino (6. Januar 2012)

wahnsinn !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2o83 (6. Januar 2012)

Musste auch mal kommen: 
mein Reha-Kübel.





Cheers!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. März 2012)

Das ich fremdgehe wisst ihr ja.
Jetzt hat mein Sunday in neuem Kleid 
Gelb metallic mit bluepearl.
Auf dem besten Weg zum Fan-Boy nei scherz...bloß kein TLD Strampler.


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. März 2012)

bin auch fremd gegangen:


----------



## gobo (7. März 2012)

mr.freeride sehr schönes iron horse


----------



## Daniel12 (8. März 2012)

@Rocky: gute Wahl!

hast Du nen guten Preis bekommen oder Liste gezahlt?


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. März 2012)

sehr guter Preis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (9. März 2012)

hab den kleinen bruder vor kurzem bekommen.
bis auf den dämpfer soweit ist es fertig,naja mal sehen was rein kommt.


----------



## Daniel12 (9. März 2012)

@Rocky: schickst Du mir ne PM dazu? 

@gobo: sehr schick! kannst Du die Stütze weit genug ausziehen dass man auch mal ein Stück pedalieren kann?


----------



## gobo (10. März 2012)

ja das geht!!hab sie zwar etwas gekürzt aber zum pedalieren geht das in ordnung.


----------



## Fabeymer (14. März 2012)

Hier mein Seitensprung:




Gestern bekommen, heute die erste Runde gedreht. Hätte eigentlich gedacht, dass ich mich im Gelände unsicherer fühlen würde durch die ungewohnte Sitz-/Griffposition, aber ich habe mich sofort wohlgefühlt.
Das Rad soll im Laufe der Zeit als Tourenrad aufgebaut werden, es kommen also noch Gepäckträger, ein Brooks-Sattel und so weiter.


----------



## numinisflo (15. März 2012)

Schön. Viel Spaß damit. Ein Bild von der Seite wäre sehr schön.


----------



## Fabeymer (16. März 2012)

Danke! 
Hier das Bild von der Seite:






Mal sehen, vielleich besorge ich mir auch den Selle Italia Turbo statt eines Brooks...auf meinem alten Renner fahre ich am komfortabelsten und da ist ebensolcher verbaut. Durch die Neuauflage muss man ja nun keine Mondpreise mehr dafür hinlegen.


----------



## Dome_2001 (31. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

so mein Big Hit ist auch fertig geworden  

Anbei ein Bild von meinen Rädern





Freue mich mal wieder ...


----------



## gobo (1. April 2012)

so hie mal mein enduro,jetzt kennt ihr alle meine ladies!
ist jetzt mit nem 34 renthal kb vorne,renthal fatbar und joplin stütze,hammer geil damit zu fahren


----------



## gobo (1. April 2012)

...sorry verkehrt!


----------



## blaubaer (23. Juni 2012)

Anfang Jahr geisterten noch Gedanken im kopf rum, dem Altitude einen Bionx Antrieb zu verpassen  war i mir aber i`wie doch zu schade der Rahmen... 

deshalb gab es jenes teil... 





dient hauptsächlich als Autoersatz für den Arbeitsweg... und mit dem 45km/h antrieb auch zum Rennvelofahrer ärgern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (23. Juni 2012)

Find ich irgendwie cool das Teil,da passt alles schön stimmig zusammen,ist da hinten ein Kennzeichen dran? ... aber Gott sei dank hast du das dem Alti nicht angetan


----------



## blaubaer (24. Juni 2012)

ja, hinten ist ein Kennzeichen dran, da hier in der Schweiz E-Bikes, mit Motorenunterstützung ab 25km/h sogenannte Pedelecs sind und hier als Mofas eingelöst sind/ist  
inzwischen hab ich bei der Schaltung auf X.9 Sram umgestellt, kam da mit diesem Shimano gedöhns einfach nicht zurecht, hat aber auch sonst viel von einem Bike, Bremsen XT-Trail, die Sitzposition fast wie beim Slayer, einzig der Federweg fehlt mir...  ...


----------



## gobo (24. Juni 2012)

aha mit bosch antrieb,sehr schön


----------



## numinisflo (26. Juni 2012)

Sorry blaubaer, so gut mir deine Bikes sonst gefallen, aber dieses ist mal so richtig hässlich.
Aber hier gilt die Devise form follows function. 

Trotzdem viel Spaß auf dem Arbeitsweg. Wie weit hast du denn zu fahren zur Arbeit?


----------



## blaubaer (29. Juni 2012)

hässlich ??  




 


in echt sieht die farbe besser  
und vllcht ist es ja auch gewollt hässlich, dann wirds nicht so schnell geklaut...  

arbeitsweg beträgt 18km hin und zurück, ich weiss nicht viel, aber so morgens um 3°° uhr sich auf das rad zu schwingen, braucht schon überwindung... das Auto wär so viel einfacher, erst noch bequemer und mit musik...


----------



## Sw!tch (22. Juli 2012)

macht einfach nur spaß


----------



## numinisflo (25. Juli 2012)

Nice! Ein besseres Bild wäre schön bzw. ein schöneres Bild wäre besser. Suchs dir aus.


----------



## Jendo (22. September 2012)

Bei mir gabs mal was neues an der Hardtail Front:









P.S. Das Kabelgewirr kommt natürlich noch weg!


----------



## Fabeymer (9. November 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (9. November 2012)

2000 scott octane.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. November 2012)

juchuuuu und jetzt noch eine Judy XL und dann ist alles pefekt


----------



## gobo (11. November 2012)

grüß dich

neenee laß mal da bleibt die fox drin und hinten kommt ein fox dhx 4.0 air rein!!
wollte das ding eigentlich zum trailbike umbauen aber bei der geo wird das nun leider nix,ist mehr ein parkbike!!!!na mal sehen.

mfg


----------



## el Lingo (16. November 2012)

So, jetzt gleich an richtiger Stelle richtige Bilder von meiner Interpretation eines Trailbikes. Ein paar Kleinigkeiten sind noch provisorisch, z.B. der Sattel und der Bashring, aber ist schon sehr stimmig.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (17. November 2012)

Schon ziemlich nice! Fox und Avid wäre zwar nicht so meins, aber muss dir ja schließlich passen! wird bestimmt ne menge spaß bringen!


----------



## Frorider86 (18. November 2012)

Haste jut gemacht Meik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (22. November 2012)

Steht gerade zur Wahl für's Foto des Tages, bitte unterstützt mal, danke!





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Soulbrother (27. November 2012)

Nach Neuaufbau im letzten Winter ...


















... und einigen erfolgten Updates  im Laufe der Saison (Kefü,Fahrwerk,LRS)...















 








... hatte ich auch dieses Jahr wieder sehr viel Fahrspass mit dem B17 ...

















... aber alles hat einmal ein Ende,nun geht es in Kürze für den Rahmen in den RUHESTAND!


----------



## gobo (27. November 2012)

marin,sehr geil


----------



## Soulbrother (30. November 2012)

...ja,das war es wirklich,10 Jahre lang!



gobo schrieb:


> ...wollte das ding eigentlich zum trailbike umbauen aber bei der geo wird das nun leider nix,ist mehr ein parkbike!!!!na mal sehen.
> mfg



Mir hatte das Octane damals als Trailbike ebenfalls verdammt viel Spass gebracht


----------



## Elefantenvogel (30. November 2012)

Schickes Rad! Und der Aufbau ist (mal wieder) TOP!


----------



## Der Toni (5. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin auch mal über den Tellerrand gesprungen. Glücklicherweise ist der Sprung vom Slayer zum Butcher nicht so groß (zumindest vom Namen).


----------



## Elefantenvogel (11. Januar 2013)

Ganz einfach weil ich mich schon tierisch drauf freue, den Rahmen hoffentlich die Tage zu bekommen und dann in den nächsten Wochen aufzubauen 
Hätte ja nie gedacht, das ich den hier gewinnen würde


----------



## worrest-t (11. Januar 2013)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Elefantenvogel, freue mich auf deinen Aufbau. Hatte bei der Verlosung auch mitgemacht, aber ist ja schön, das er im Rockybereich aufgebaut wird. 

Willst du es anschließend selber fahren?

Schönen Gruß

worrest-t


----------



## Elefantenvogel (11. Januar 2013)

Yop! Hatte mir auch überlegt, bevor ich den hier gewonnen habe, das Slayer SS anzuschauen, aber 1999 ist mir dann doch als (noch) Student ein wenig herb für den Rahmen... Jetzt bau ich mir das hier in den nächsten 2 Monaten neben dem Lernen für Examensprüfungen auf und fahr es danach auch... Ende April kommt hier eh der Bagger, buddel mir einen Teich (12*10 Meter  ) und mit dem Aushub bau ich zu den 2 Dirts und 5 Sprüngen die ich hier habe noch einen Pumptrack 
Grüße Johannes


----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. Januar 2013)

Jetzt da mein Altitude verkauft ist, werde ich hier auch bald wieder etwas posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (13. Januar 2013)

@Mr.Freeride,was wird es?scott.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. Januar 2013)

Nope, kein Scott.


----------



## neikless (14. Januar 2013)

ich weiss es


----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. Januar 2013)

Heute bestellt.


----------



## gobo (15. Januar 2013)

hätte ja sein können.


----------



## blaubaer (30. Januar 2013)

sodele... 





Aufbau wird sich wohl in länge ziehen... habs nicht pressant, da ich ausser gefecht gesetzt bin, wegen einer Mittelohrentzündung


----------



## Dome_2001 (30. Januar 2013)

Ach ja, das wird sicherlich richtig geil das Teil .... Bin mal ein 2010 EVO Expert gefahren und seit dem ist Rocky bei mir nicht mehr Nummer 1


----------



## Elefantenvogel (30. Januar 2013)

Nach meinem 2010er Sx Trail hab ich beschlossen, nie wieder Specialized zu fahren :-D Aber dein Rahmen schaut echt nice aus, muss ich zugeben! Was planst du für eine Gabel? Würde das Bike echt gerne mal mit nem Shimano/ Marzocchi Setup sehen *gg*


----------



## blaubaer (30. Januar 2013)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Marzocchi Setup sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (30. Januar 2013)

rocky ist bei mir eh nicht mehr nr 1 aber ich hoffe für dich das es passt,
 bisher war ich jedesmal wenn ich ein speci enduro fahren durfte/musste (zuletzt 2011 mod) enttäuscht
das sx trail dagegen halte ich nach wie vor für ein tolles bike wie das RM switch aber beide sterben aus wie die dinos


----------



## Sw!tch (31. Januar 2013)




----------



## neikless (31. Januar 2013)

wenn man vom Teufel spricht


----------



## Mr.Freeride (1. Februar 2013)

Da steht es und ersetzt mein Altitude RSL.
Was noch fehlt ist der Umwerfer.
So wie es da steht 12,3 kg in 21 Zoll(XL)
Einer von wenigen Rahmen die in der Größe nicht zum Kotzen aussehen.
Ein Slayer in der Größe sieht ja übel aus.


----------



## gobo (1. Februar 2013)

sehr schön!!

finde die front was tief!soll das so?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (1. Februar 2013)

Danke.
Weiß ich noch nicht. Gefahren bin ich noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma.schino (1. Februar 2013)

Gefällt!

Was ist denn das für ein Lenkwinkel? Sieht recht steil aus.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (1. Februar 2013)

69 Grad wie das Alti RSL auch.
Es ist ja auch nur ein Mojo SL.


----------



## Soulbrother (6. Februar 2013)

blaubaer schrieb:


> sodele...
> Aufbau wird sich wohl in länge ziehen... habs nicht pressant, da ich ausser gefecht gesetzt bin, wegen einer Mittelohrentzündung



Aua ... wünsche schnelle Genesung! 
Hast doch bestimmt trotzdem schon angefangen mit dem Schrauben ?! 



Sw!tch schrieb:


>



 cu in Wberg 



Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Da steht es und ersetzt mein Altitude RSL.



Auch schön Niko  ... in giftgrün bin ich vor ein paar Jahren mal voll auf das Ding abgefahren


----------



## blaubaer (7. Februar 2013)

dass Ibis gefällt auch  
bis auf die 3-fach Kurbel, da würd sich was einfaches-filligraneres, schön dezent darstellen.



Soulbrother schrieb:


> Aua ... wünsche schnelle Genesung!
> Hast doch bestimmt trotzdem schon angefangen mit dem Schrauben ?!



dAnke, Inzwischen hab ich das schlimmste hinter mir, hoffe das reicht für das ganze Jahr, mit Ausfällen und Krank sein...

erst Gestern hab ich mal die Sattelstütze verbaut und verkabelt. aber es fehlen noch immer Teile für den Komplett aufbau...

Heute kam ein weiteres Teil dazu...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. Februar 2013)

Das Speci wird bestimmt auch der Knaller. Wie nennt sich der Rahmen jetzt genau?

Ja, ich werde wohl vorne, wie beim Slayer, auch auf 2 Fach gehen. 
Zumal ich das so nicht richtig eingestellt bekomme. 36er Ketteblatt und einen schönen leichten Carbonbash.


----------



## blaubaer (8. Februar 2013)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Das Speci wird bestimmt auch der Knaller. Wie nennt sich der Rahmen jetzt genau?


 

Rahmen ist der ; S-Works Enduro 2013  

heute stand es kurz auf eigenen Beinen, 10.05kg mit Radsatz, Gabel, Vorbau, Lenker, Schaltwerk, Sattel/Sattelstütze...

angepeilt wird 12.6~12.8kg...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. Februar 2013)

Stellst du den weiteren Aufbau hier auch vor? Ich bin gespannt was du für Komponenten verbaut hast.

Meins ist jetzt fertig. Umwerfer ist gestern gekommen. Jetzt liege ich bei 12,5 kg


----------



## blaubaer (8. Februar 2013)

oder ich mach im Winter-Bastel-fred weiter...
dort herrscht ja auch tote Hose... ?!


----------



## Elefantenvogel (9. Februar 2013)

Im Bastelthread die zwischenschritte und hier das fertige bike


----------



## blaubaer (9. März 2013)

zwar noch nicht ganz fertig, 2-3 teile werden ändern. aber im grossen und ganzen für mich jetzt schon die grosse  
so leichtfüssig wie es sich bewegen lässt, bergauf wie auch abwärts, auch kein wunder bei einem komplett gewicht von 12.9kg (inkl.Pedale  )

mit der KeFü hab ich kurzen prozess gemacht, da die untere rolle mir einfach zu laut war und ich die auch beim Altitude seit 2 jahren auch nicht vermisst habe. 

die Gabel war ja nur 2. wahl, aber nach der heutigen ausfahrt  an das hätte die Mz 55 micro switch nicht heran kommen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (9. März 2013)

sehr sehr geiles enduro aber die bos gabel hätte ich nicht genommen!!
ist der hebel am dämpfer original??


----------



## ma.schino (9. März 2013)

Den hebel gibts exclusiv bei specialized...
 @blaubaer : ist das die trc gabel oder die normale?

Erzähl mal ein bisschen mehr. Die 55er mz hab ich auch hinter mir und war nicht begeistert. Jeztzt bin ich gerade wieder bei der 36 er float würde aber gern mal was anderes ausprobieren...


----------



## blaubaer (9. März 2013)

gobo schrieb:


> sehr sehr geiles enduro aber die bos gabel hätte ich nicht genommen!!
> ist der hebel am dämpfer original??



Danke.

wieso kein BOS ? 

ja das hebelchen ist serienausstatung beim Enduro 



ma.schino schrieb:


> Den hebel gibts exclusiv bei specialized...
> @blaubaer : ist das die trc gabel oder die normale?
> 
> Erzähl mal ein bisschen mehr. Die 55er mz hab ich auch hinter mir und war nicht begeistert. Jeztzt bin ich gerade wieder bei der 36 er float würde aber gern mal was anderes ausprobieren...



naja all zu viel kann ich ja noch nicht sagen  
aber ich weiss jetzt schon dass ich mit dieser entscheidung besser fahre. auf irgend eine weise erwartet man ja etwas von einer gabel, wenn man so diverses liest und durchstöbert. die gabel geht butterweich und das schon bei der ersten ausfahrt. steifikeit ist bei mir nebesache, ich bin nicht der grosse moscher  der von der garage dropt, wenn es so langsam gegen 40 zugeht nimmt es mit genuss, auf den trails. und genau so eine fein ansprechende gabel, mit den 1-2cm reserven an FW wollte ich...


----------



## gobo (9. März 2013)

bei meiner idylle welche damals im gambler verbaut war hatte eine zu kurze feder drin welche auf abfahrten anfing hin und her zu springen.hab dann die zwei federn mit der eingebauten verglichen und siehe da die feder für mein gewicht war 1cm zu kurz!!
hab dann beim ixs dirtmaster die jungs von sportsnut drauf angesprochen und denen das problem wie oft versucht zu erklären.
bis dann einer von denen einen anruf zum hausmechaniker machte und dieser dann sagte ich solle schrumpfschlauch um die feder machen dann ist das geklapper vorbei!!ich frage diesen ob das sein ernst sei und er meinte nur "ja".
tja nach dieser aussage hab ich mich dann kopfschüttelt verabschiedet und bin gegangen.
es hatten aber noch mehr leute probleme mit dieser gabel.service kannste auch net selber machen da diese keine ersatzteile an endverbraucher verschicken,es soll alles nach sn geschickt werden.
tja und darauf hin hab ich das kompl. rad verkauft!!


----------



## blaubaer (9. März 2013)

ok, das mit der feder kann mir zum glück nicht passieren, ist ja eine Luftgabel 
und mit dem service, zum glück gibt es hier in der schweiz eine gute möglichkeit >> Akira tuning


----------



## Nofaith (2. April 2013)

Erst Aufbau, Änderungen folgen:


----------



## numinisflo (2. April 2013)

Mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein - da sind ja zwei wirklich wunderhübsche Räder auf der Seite.

 @_blaubaer_ & @_Nofaith_: Viel Spaß mit den schönen Bikes!


----------



## numinisflo (4. Juni 2013)

Ich bin auch mal wieder fremdgegangen und freue mich hier mein Banshee Prime zu präsentieren.














Mein erstes 29" und ich bin bisher vom Bike begeistert. Geht richtig gut, auch wenn es nicht gerade das Leichteste ist. Wiegen kann ich es erst am Wochenende, ich tippe mal auf 14,7 Kg.

Kurze Teileliste:

Banshee Prime 29" / medium / neon-gelb
Hope Steuersatz
Revelation RCT 3
Cane Creek Double Barrel Air
ZTR Flow / Hope Pro 2 / Hans Dampf Tubeless
XTR komplett
Reverb mit SLR
Thomson X4 / Enve Carbon
26 Prerunner Titan

Bisher bin ich mit dem Aufbau weitestgehend zufrieden. Es kommen noch ein paar kleine Änderungen wie z.B. Griffe und evtl. ein neuer Sattel. Momentan sitz ich recht schlecht auf dem SLR. Keine Ahnung ob es an der Abstinenz über den Winter liegt oder was auch immer.


----------



## neikless (4. Juni 2013)

dam´sexy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel1234 (5. Juni 2013)

...mit Giant


----------



## ma.schino (6. Juni 2013)

blaubaer schrieb:


> ok, das mit der feder kann mir zum glück nicht passieren, ist ja eine Luftgabel
> und mit dem service, zum glück gibt es hier in der schweiz eine gute möglichkeit >> Akira tuning



 @blaubaer

Kannst du mir bitte sagen welche Rahmengrösse Dein Enduro hat und wie gross du bist?

Hab letztens eins Probegefahren und der Verkäufer hat behauptet es wäre L.

Hat sich gut angefühlt aber hab verpennt nachzuschauen welche Frösse es tatsächlich war.

Der Typ hatte ansonsten keinen Plan deshalb möcht ich das selber noch abgleichen...

Danke!


----------



## blaubaer (6. Juni 2013)

meins hat grösse L, ich bin 188 gross  

die Enduro - Rahmen grösse kommt dem Slayer 2011 in 19" sehr nahe, bis auf das Oberrohr, welches ca. 2cm länger ist. 
beim Enduro gibt es ja "nur" 3 grössen, XL ist in diesem Jahr nicht mehr erhältlich...


----------



## ma.schino (6. Juni 2013)

Ah ok - danke!

Bin 178cm gross da sollte wohl m passen.

Vermute auch dass das ein m war auf dem ich gefahren bin - der typ im laden konnte keine 34 er von einer 36er fox unterscheiden - au weia


----------



## Soulbrother (10. Juli 2013)




----------



## gobo (10. Juli 2013)

find die reifen nicht soo berauschend!!aber sonst nice.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (10. Juli 2013)

Gefällt ! 

aber die reifen...
wenn sie so in Weissband wären, dann ...


----------



## numinisflo (23. Juli 2013)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Spitfire



Hey Axel, sehr gute Wahl beim fremdgehen.
Sind wir fast zeitgleich auf eine Banshee-Affäre gestossen.

Hier zwei Bilder meines Prime vom Gardasee:









Tolles Rad. Macht so dermaßen Spaß.


----------



## bestmove (24. Juli 2013)

Sehr schönes Bike! Ist das eine 180er Domain? Wie macht sich die Gabel?


----------



## neikless (24. Juli 2013)

180er domain ? wo würde sagen das ist eine 29er RS Rev. +-140 ?


----------



## bestmove (24. Juli 2013)

Du hast wohl Recht, es war schon spät.


----------



## numinisflo (24. Juli 2013)

bestmove schrieb:


> Du hast wohl Recht, es war schon spät.



Niklass hat Recht. RS Revelation rct3 dual air.

Hat bei 29" 140mm Federweg. Bin recht zufrieden, aber auch nicht mehr. Nach meinem Gefühl kann die Gabel mit dem Hinterbau plus Dämpfer nicht mithalten. Daher liebäugle ich mit der neuen Pike....

Dieses Hobby macht mich noch wahnsinnig. Kaum was drei Monate im Haus schon gehts wieder los...


----------



## Soulbrother (26. Juli 2013)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Hey Axel, sehr gute Wahl beim fremdgehen.
> Sind wir fast zeitgleich auf eine Banshee-Affäre gestossen.
> 
> Tolles Rad. Macht so dermaßen Spaß.



Volle Zustimmung!


----------



## Deleted 10349 (28. Juli 2013)

@ Soulbrother und numinisflo
Ihr seit mir ja nette Kollegen, hab auch gerade Banshee als potentielles Fremdgeh-Projekt ins Auge gefasst ... und jetzt wird hier rumgeschwärmt, tolle Hilfe wenn man(n) "eigentlich" kein neues Bike anschaffen wollte 

Viel Spass mit Euren Hobeln ... beide sehr chic geworden


----------



## numinisflo (30. Juli 2013)

TribalWarrior schrieb:


> @ Soulbrother und numinisflo
> Ihr seit mir ja nette Kollegen, hab auch gerade Banshee als potentielles Fremdgeh-Projekt ins Auge gefasst ... und jetzt wird hier rumgeschwärmt, tolle Hilfe wenn man(n) "eigentlich" kein neues Bike anschaffen wollte
> 
> Viel Spass mit Euren Hobeln ... beide sehr chic geworden



Du wirst es nicht bereuen. Ich bin absolut zufrieden mit dem Prime.
Welches Rad hast du denn im Auge?


----------



## Deleted 10349 (30. Juli 2013)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Du wirst es nicht bereuen. Ich bin absolut zufrieden mit dem Prime.
> Welches Rad hast du denn im Auge?



... ja genau, mach nur so weiter 
Das Prime hab ich ja ins Auge gefasst ... mal schauen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (30. April 2015)

Nachdem mich die aktuelle Produktpalette nicht mehr überzeugt hat, kam ein neues Radel von einem anderen Hersteller ins Haus.





Jetzt habe ich nun auch endlich Zeit das Slayer ordentlich zu richten. Mal schauen was ich damit mache verkaufen? Wer Interesse hat kann sich ja mal melden.


----------



## mr320 (2. Mai 2015)

Gute Wahl.  und immer diese Kimmerle Galerie!


----------



## Dome_2001 (2. Mai 2015)

mr320 schrieb:


> Gute Wahl.  und immer diese Kimmerle Galerie!


Kimmerle, best Bike Shop!

Bin auch sehr zufrieden mit dem Nicolai


----------



## Manni1599 (13. Juli 2017)

Na ja, so richtig fremdgehen ist es ja nicht....


----------



## Catsoft (24. Juli 2017)

Laß uns mal bei Gelegenheit (Wetter) eine Runde auf den DK´s drehen!


----------

